# Let's learn how to bake/cook keto.



## NotWorriedAtAll

Instead of me just sprinkling keto recipes and pictures all over the forum - though I will probably do that too - how about we have a thread here and I share stuff here and maybe you try some of the recipes and share your results and any ideas/tips/feedback and that way we all learn more and it makes it all more achievable and somewhere people can pop along for some encouragement and inspiration?

I'll start with the basic first keto recipe I started with and which I still use a LOT and which can be modified into cakes etc and is quick and easy in the microwave.

*Microwave keto bread. (for those without a microwave - 200C standard oven/170C fan for about 15 mins)*
1 portion - takes about five minutes from start to finish.
1/4 cup of almond flour (65g)
1 tablespoon of melted salted butter (15g) - 1 tablespoon of unmelted butter then melted. I use a small ceramic bowl for this step.
1 teaspoon baking powder.
1 teaspoon psyllium husk
1/4 teaspoon of ground nutritional yeast (you can leave this out it is just for flavour)
1/4 teaspoon of coconut flour (again just for flavour and can be left out)
tiny pinch of salt - very tiny again for flavour.
1 medium egg.

First melt the butter in the microwave - I have 900w and I do it for 30 seconds on full and then leave it while I get on with the next stuff.
Put the almond flour and all the other dried stuff together in small bowl and mix it carefully with a fork until you can't see any separate powders. No yellow from the yeast and no white from the baking powder - it is all one mixture then crack the egg into the melted butter and beat with a fork until you get a custard yellow mixture.
Then make a little hole in the flour mixture and pour the egg mixture into that and then mix it together with the fork until you get a nice 'puffy' mixture/light dough.
Scrape the mixture into a small square glass container - you can use a round one but it needs to be flat bottomed if you want slices for a sandwich.
Put into the microwave and cook on full for 90 seconds - if it hasn't puffed up much you can put it back in for another 10s.
Then tip it out onto a mesh surface to cool. Once it is cool enough to hold in your hands - very carefully using a bread knife - slice it through the middle to make 2 slices.

These days I crack the egg into a silicone cake mold and mix everything in there and then put it in the microwave and I don't always bother with the butter nor the psyllium husk and I add half a teaspoon of xanthan gum if I want a nicely risen sponge mixture - I tend not to use this for bread any more since I started making proper loaves in the bread machine. But this is a good basis for cakes and is very forgiving and I can make a great syrup sponge pudding that is indistinguishable from the ones you get in a plastic tub to microwave. Also it makes excellent chocolate cup cakes and a Victoria Sponge but I double the recipe and sometimes add double cream and other stuff. It is a great recipe to play with because it is so fast so you can take a chance on it and gain confidence.

If you make the bread version you can then use that as a base for stuffing to have with roast poultry or you can use it to make bread sauce very successfully or you can slice it up and use it in a bread and butter pudding.


----------



## ColinUK

I’m having great fun modifying microwave recipes for those of us who don’t happen to have one.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

All my recipes for microwave work in a standard oven.
They just take a bit longer.


----------



## ColinUK

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> All my recipes for microwave work in a standard oven.
> They just take a bit longer.


Everything does but I get annoyed with all of the mug cake and mug bread recipes out there. Although it’s making me try recipes and tweak them as I go. I could already cook so I understand processes etc. which is a huge advantage.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I use a lot of silicone baking trays and sheets now.  I find them invaluable for keto cookery - without them I'd be going through forest worth's of baking paper.  Most of the keto baking recipes work better in the oven if you have the time and patience - they rise better and you are less likely to get the dreaded rubber bullet effect of slightly over doing the timings.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Putting this link here for keto fries as I just shared it with someone on another thread and it is an excellent recipe for something that is absolutely delicious and my husband and I prefer them to the potato ones these days.


----------



## ColinUK

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Putting this link here for keto fries as I just shared it with someone on another thread and it is an excellent recipe for something that is absolutely delicious and my husband and I prefer them to the potato ones these days.


Made her recipe for bread with yeast and wheat gluten and it was tasty but so ridiculously oily. 
I’ll do it again but note the weight of everything used so I can work out the ratio based on the weight of the eggs.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

ColinUK said:


> Made her recipe for bread with yeast and wheat gluten and it was tasty but so ridiculously oily.
> I’ll do it again but note the weight of everything used so I can work out the ratio based on the weight of the eggs.


I haven't tried that one which was it Colin?
I probably have a better version - I've tried so many - a few of mine use yeast and wheat gluten and they are excellent.  None of them use more than a tablespoon of butter but all of them work perfectly well without added oil - the only reason the oil/butter is in the recipe is to help reduce the toughness of the crust that tends to happen with the keto wheat bread recipes.

This is a good recipe - oven one too!
You can do the rising part in a warm place with a plastic cover over the bowl instead of all that microwave palaver. I have done it and it works fine.


----------



## ColinUK

This one.


----------



## ColinUK

Going to try this one next. But going to do it in a loaf tin.


----------



## Drummer

Watch out for the arrowroot - it is 85gm of carbs in one cup.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

ColinUK said:


> This one.


At first glance that is very similar to one of the recipes I use.  How odd it was oily - mine aren't. 
Did you grind the flax seeds yourself?  I do - I suppose that could be a factor - pre-ground flaxseeds can vary so much in freshness and other aspects.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Drummer said:


> Watch out for the arrowroot - it is 85gm of carbs in one cup.


Yes, good point- it is a starch like cornflour.  I don't use it at all in my kitchen.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

the flax seed recipe I use is 

*Flax and Oat Fibre Keto Yeast Bread*

1 cup of water/240ml
1/2 cup/34g powdered egg + 52mls water or 2 eggs lightly beaten
2/3 cup/41g oat fibre
1/2 cup/70g ground flax seeds
1.25 cup/190g vital wheat gluten
1 teaspoon/6g salt
1 teaspoon black treacle/syrup/honey
1/2 teaspoon/2.5g xanthan gum
2 tablespoons/30g butter/ghee/coconut oil
1 tablespoon active dry yeast.

The best way to make this mix together is to warm the water slightly and melt the butter/ghee/coconut oil and mix it with the warm water and yeast and egg water/beaten eggs and then mix all the powdered stuff together thoroughly and then mix the treacle/syrup/honey with the water and then add the powders to the mix of liquids and then knead like crazy and do loads of raising according to your usual bread making routine.

Mix until you have a good homogenous ball.
Let it stand in a warm place for about half an hour.
Knead for as long as you can manage.
Let it prove with a tea towel over it until it doubles in size.
Knead it using the stretch and fold method to get a nice shape.
Let it prove again. This time in a loaf tin if using it - I like a pullman tin because I have a halogen oven and the lid protects the bread from burning on the top.
After proving fold it into a nice shape to fit your cooking process if you aren't using a loaf tin and cook using your usual method.  I use 200C for 40 minutes and tip it out and let it cook a bit longer upside down but as I say I use a halogen oven.


----------



## Perfect10

Would your microwave keto bread make flatbreads? I do make a keto flatbread but this recipe may work better?
Always good with a curry!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Perfect10 said:


> Would your microwave keto bread make flatbreads? I do make a keto flatbread but this recipe may work better?
> Always good with a curry!


Give it a try and see. I don't think I've used it for that but if you allow it to spread on a wider flatter space?  It might work.


----------



## ColinUK

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> At first glance that is very similar to one of the recipes I use.  How odd it was oily - mine aren't.
> Did you grind the flax seeds yourself?  I do - I suppose that could be a factor - pre-ground flaxseeds can vary so much in freshness and other aspects.


I always grind my own seeds etc. 
I think the oiliness was just that mystery of baking as I’ve made it since and it was much less so.


----------



## ColinUK

Chicken pot pie (with a very lazy fathead type dough top) and seriously good lemon tart.


Chicken pot pie was from Sugar Free Londoner but I didn’t meltthe cheese in the fathead dough but just set the mixer at it for ages. Much quicker and just as tasty.

Can’t remember where and lemon tart came from will post the recipe anyway. 
worth noting I didn’t conventionally blind bake the pastry but used the Delia method instead. Just prick the bottom of the tart case with a fork all over, egg wash, bake. Works just fine and saves all the faff worth baking beans etc. 
Also the nutrition details are off as I’ll get at least 16 slices out of this. 
Custard took far longer to cook than the recipe suggests but that may be my oven. I ended up tenting the whole thing so as to stop any colouration of the filling but it was baked for about 45 mins. 

https://sugarfreelondoner.com/wprm_print/14224

KETO LEMON TART
NUTRITION INFO
[ Total Servings = 12 ]


Per serving ;


Total Carb = 3.8 g


Dietary Fiber = 1.6 g


Net Carb = 2.2 g


Calories = 177


Total Fat = 16.4 g


Protein = 5.6 g





INGREDIENTS


FOR CRUST


Almond Flour = 180 g / 1 1/2 cup


Unsalted Cold Butter (cubed) = 60 g / 1/4 cup


Lakanto Powdered Sweetener = 30 g / 1/4 cup (OR any keto friendly sweetener)


Whole egg = 1 large


Salt = 1/2 tsp





FOR FILLING


Lakanto Powdered Sweetener = 125 g / 1 cup


Whole Eggs = 2 large


Egg Yolks = 3 large


Salt = 1/4 tsp


Whipping Cream = 120 ml / 1/2 cup


Fresh Lemon Juice = 120 ml / 1/2 cup


Zest from 2 lemons





DIRECTIONS






 In a bowl or food processor, add the almond flour, powdered sweetener, salt and mix until well combined.

2.  Add the cold cubed butter and use either food processor, pastry blender or hand to mash the butter until small pieces. It's done when the mixture looks like crumbles.





3.  Add the egg and mix until a dough is formed.


4.  Place the dough onto a greased 8" non-stick pie pan with a removable bottom. Spread evenly with hands until the entire pan is covered. Prick some holes with a fork.





5.  Chill the dough for 15 mins.





6.  Once the dough is chilled, do a blind bake. Cover the dough with a parchment paper and fill with anything suitable to weigh down the dough.





7.  Bake at 350F or 180C for about 10 to 15 mins. Then remove the weights and paper and make a tent foil to cover the pan to prevent over browning. Then bake for another 10 to 15 mins until lightly browned.





8.  Meanwhile, prepare the filling. In a bowl, add the sweetener, eggs, egg yolks, salt and whisk until well combined.





9.  Add the lemon juice, zest and whisk until well combined.





10. Add the whipping cream and whisk until well combined.





11. When the crust is ready, pour the filling onto the crust.





12.  Bake at a lower heat at 300F or 150C for about 20 mins or just until the filling is set. You can touch the filling and if it feels set or firm, then it is ready. Do not overbake as it will cause browning on the top of filling.





13.  After baking, remove the foil and let it cool to room temperature. Then chill for at least 1 hour before slicing.





14.  The lemon tart can be refrigerated up to a week and it tastes so refreshing and delicious when chilled.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

ColinUK said:


> Chicken pot pie (with a very lazy fathead type dough top) and seriously good lemon tart.
> 
> View attachment 15973View attachment 15974


Oo yum 

Glad to hear your breads turned out better on subsequent goes.  I am off to look up the pot pie recipe now.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I found the recipe for pot pie at SugarFree Londoner's website and also discovered her pretzel recipe.
Which inspired me to have a go at making keto croissants this morning.

I used her recipe for pretzels and used melted butter to brush the rolled out pastry and cut it into triangles and rolled it up and brushed more butter onto them and then baked in my halogen oven on a non stick sheet.

It smelled exactly right. The texture wasn't flaky but it had the atmosphere of croissant and took much less effort to make than the real thing and was nicer than the Pillsbury ones my parents used to make.
I will continue to tweak this and see if I can get a flakier texture.


----------



## Perfect10

I have made the lemon tart before and it was nice but really sickly and as there was only me who would eat it I ended up throwing half of it away as got really sick of it! Next time I would make a much smaller one!
The pot pie looks good and will try this one.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

By gum they look grand!


----------



## ColinUK

Perfect10 said:


> I have made the lemon tart before and it was nice but really sickly and as there was only me who would eat it I ended up throwing half of it away as got really sick of it! Next time I would make a much smaller one!
> The pot pie looks good and will try this one.


I’ve portioned the tart up and have wrapped and frozen individual slices. Also I got 16 out of the one tart rather than the 12 she says.


----------



## ColinUK

Iwillgetthere said:


> By gum they look grand!


They taste even better!


----------



## SaraKaya

ColinUK said:


> They taste even better!


Definitely going to try the lemon tart Colin it looks delicious! 
16 portions! Very disciplined! I was thinking cut it into quarters!  and add an clotted cream quenelle! 
Thank you both for posting these lovely recipes!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

*Easy mushroom soup.*

1 tin of tesco mushrooms.


Pour into saucepan including the water in the tin.
Heat it up.
Chuck some dried parsley and dried tarragon in to your taste (or don't bother)
Using a stick blender - once it has heated up blitz it and it turns into quite a thick moosh.
Taste it and add whatever you think will make it taste better - salt, pepper.
At this point I added some double cream and stirred (probably about a tablespoon) and then I added some salted butter as well because there are only 28 calories in it without the cream and butter!!!

And then I ate it .


----------



## Drummer

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> View attachment 15987
> I found the recipe for pot pie at SugarFree Londoner's website and also discovered her pretzel recipe.
> Which inspired me to have a go at making keto croissants this morning.
> 
> I used her recipe for pretzels and used melted butter to brush the rolled out pastry and cut it into triangles and rolled it up and brushed more butter onto them and then baked in my halogen oven on a non stick sheet.
> View attachment 15988
> It smelled exactly right. The texture wasn't flaky but it had the atmosphere of croissant and took much less effort to make than the real thing and was nicer than the Pillsbury ones my parents used to make.
> I will continue to tweak this and see if I can get a flakier texture.


I found that the way to turn a dough for ordinary things into croissants was to use just slightly softened, rather than melted butter, and to butter the rolled out piece like bread and butter, then fold down to one third across and then up and down, roll out again twice and that made enough layers.
If you use melted butter you are actually joining, not separating the layers. Cold butter will not spread easily, so you need to get it to just the right softness for it to cover but not meld with the dough.


----------



## Drummer

Perfect10 said:


> I have made the lemon tart before and it was nice but really sickly and as there was only me who would eat it I ended up throwing half of it away as got really sick of it! Next time I would make a much smaller one!
> The pot pie looks good and will try this one.


I find that I need about 1/4 to 1/6th the amount of sweetener in many recipes. Modern taste has been blunted by the avalanche of sugar used.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Drummer said:


> I found that the way to turn a dough for ordinary things into croissants was to use just slightly softened, rather than melted butter, and to butter the rolled out piece like bread and butter, then fold down to one third across and then up and down, roll out again twice and that made enough layers.
> If you use melted butter you are actually joining, not separating the layers. Cold butter will not spread easily, so you need to get it to just the right softness for it to cover but not meld with the dough.


Thanks. I'll give that a try and see.


----------



## jill-mc

No Bake Keto Carrot Cake.
Add melted butter to coconut flour, small grated carrot, vanilla essence, tbls. peanut / nut butter, and small amount erythritol. Mix well and add small amounts of soya/almond milk until mixture is moist but crumbly. Press mixture into dish/container.  For the frosting - mix together cream cheese a little erythritol and cinnamon. Spread over top of cake mixture and chill in fridge for couple of hours before serving. (Put at back of fridge, well hidden or you will be tempted to have a slice every time you open the fridge door!!!!) 
I have tried and tested this a couple of times and it hardly increases my blood sugar level, but I think next time I will make small individual ones in ramekin dishes. Quick and so easy to make.


----------



## Maca44

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> At first glance that is very similar to one of the recipes I use.  How odd it was oily - mine aren't.
> Did you grind the flax seeds yourself?  I do - I suppose that could be a factor - pre-ground flaxseeds can vary so much in freshness and other aspects.


Making this bread next week got all I needed from Holland and Barret so having it delivered.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

'Porridge' 
I've been searching for a replacement for porridge made with oats as there are some days when only a bowl of something warm will do after a bracing morning walk.
Yesterday I made my porridge with 
 50g ground linseed 
50g ground almonds 
250ml (approx) non dairy milk 
Teaspoon of cinnamon 
Squirt of skinny maple syrup 
Sprinkle of cacao nibs.

Mixed it all on a low heat, stirring with half the milk and adding more milk to get the desired  consistency.

This made 2 portions and it really hit the spot.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Iwillgetthere said:


> 'Porridge'
> I've been searching for a replacement for porridge made with oats as there are some days when only a bowl of something warm will do after a bracing morning walk.
> Yesterday I made my porridge with
> 50g ground linseed
> 50g ground almonds
> 250ml (approx) non dairy milk
> Teaspoon of cinnamon
> Squirt of skinny maple syrup
> Sprinkle of cacao nibs.
> 
> Mixed it all on a low heat, stirring with half the milk and adding more milk to get the desired  consistency.
> 
> This made 2 portions and it really hit the spot.


That sounds yummy. And all the additions make it very nutritionally dense too.  Excellent.

I had a go with psyllium husk and almond flour and nutmeg and cream a while back and that also works well. It is pretty amazing how necessity is the mother of invention and we can find variations to fit our cravings.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> That sounds yummy. And all the additions make it very nutritionally dense too.  Excellent.
> 
> I had a go with psyllium husk and almond flour and nutmeg and cream a while back and that also works well. It is pretty amazing how necessity is the mother of invention and we can find variations to fit our cravings.


You know I did think a little cream & perhaps some blue berries would make a lovely alternative.


----------



## Perfect10

I make a batch of granola each week and always make it first thing in the morning so have the first bowl straight from the oven, so good while it’s still warm!


----------



## zuludog

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> That sounds yummy. And all the additions make it very nutritionally dense too.  Excellent.
> 
> I had a go with psyllium husk and almond flour and nutmeg and cream a while back and that also works well. It is pretty amazing how necessity is the mother of invention and we can find variations to fit our cravings.


That looks interesting, I think I'll try something like that myself


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

*Low carb/strawberry cheesecake with almond 'biscuit' crust.*

This is a yummy recipe and very easy to do.
I got it from the Easy Keto and Low Carb UK group on Facebook.
It is made by mixing no sugar jelly with cream cheese and double cream and making a base of erythritol and butter and almond flour/ground almonds but you could use any sweetener of your choice or even leave it out.
I reduced the erythritol for mine to half what the recipe states as I haven't a very sweet tooth.
All the ingredients can be bought online from Tesco and probably other supermarkets too.







Biscuit base:
2 cups (8 oz.) almond flour
½ cup (32⁄3 oz.) powdered erythritol
¼ tsp salt
4 oz. unsalted butter, melted
Press into base of tin and bake on gas Mark 4 for 15-20 mins. Put in fridge to cool before adding the filling
Cheesecake filling:
1 sachet of sugar free strawberry Hartley jelly crystals
200g cream cheese
300ml of double cream
A few strawberries
Whisk cream cheese and double cream together, dissolve crystals in 120ml of boiling water and mix until dissolved. Once dissolved add it to the cream cheese/double cream and add the chopped strawberries. Once the base has cooled add the filling and put in the fridge for at least an hour before serving.

*My notes.*

This can be varied easily by using different flavour jellies and fruits.
I keep berries in my freezer and I defrosted them in the microwave and then added the defrosted and squishy berries to the jelly once I'd dissolved it.
This would be good with lemon/lime jelly I think.
It sets very well overnight and the pieces can be frozen but if you are going to freeze them I recommend doing it before you taste it!!  Because I planned to use two pieces and freeze the rest but once I tasted it and my husband did - we ended up eating the whole thing in a day!!!  Luckily it is low carb enough not to have caused any blood sugar problems and I did an hour and a half of very intense exercise to burn off the calories and didn't eat anything much else all day.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

@Perfect10  would you share your granola recipe please?
@NotWorriedAtAll  that looks delicious. I really liked the almond base. Having hassle finding any no sugar jelly, I am able to use Aldi and Morrisons and neither seem to stock it. I wonder if gelatine would work to set the topping, any thoughts?


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Iwillgetthere said:


> @Perfect10  would you share your granola recipe please?
> @NotWorriedAtAll  that looks delicious. I really liked the almond base. Having hassle finding any no sugar jelly, I am able to use Aldi and Morrisons and neither seem to stock it. I wonder if gelatine would work to set the topping, any thoughts?


I'm sure it would. Or you could whisk the cream until it goes thick and mix the cream cheese with it and then stir in the drained fruit to stop it going runny and it would probably set ok even without it. It would just be a fluffy creamy consistency rather than a firmer jelly like one.  I have made cheesecake that way in the past and if you add a little grated lemon zest into the mix it seems to help it firm up and adds an extra taste dimension.


----------



## Perfect10

Granola
I use whatever I have in the cupboard but roughly:
50g of each of the following - walnuts, sliced almonds (other nuts work too), mixed seeds, linseed (I use Aldi red berry linseed), oats (could use less if you want less carbs but this works for me), coconut chips.  Then a tablespoon of coconut oil mixed with 40-50g low carb syrup (skinny syrup is virtually carb free and they do different flavours), sometimes I put a couple of chopped apricots in but freeze dried berries are better if you can find them. Sometimes a little cinnamon. I have some Skinny barista syrups at the moment so using these to add to the flavour, every batch is different!
Mix together and bake for 10 mins on 180c
If using freeze dried fruit then don’t add this until you take out of the oven as it burns.
I have 40-50g portions with almond milk.


----------



## ColinUK

Made as my lockdown birthday cake. It’s delicious.









						(The Ultimate!) Paleo & Keto Chocolate Cake
					

With cream cheese buttercream frosting!



					www.gnom-gnom.com
				




And the buttercream is the one linked to on that page.

The cake was simple to made and took about 7 minutes more than she suggests.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

I will finish the cheese cake in the freezer then have another go @NotWorriedAtAll  I like the idea of the lighter fluffier top.
@Perfect10  the granola sounds really yum, I had really got into granola before being diagnosed with D , so will have a tweak to make some. I can't do oats but I'm sure I can make some thing that satisfies my crunch needs.

I've ordered some (more!) ingredients so am looking forward to trying some new recipes.


----------



## ColinUK

Got a copy of Keto Kitchen for my birthday and it’s great! For starters it’s an English recipe book with ingredients easily obtainable here. 
Not many cakes etc but a stunning chocolate brownie recipe which I can’t wait to try.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

ColinUK said:


> Got a copy of Keto Kitchen for my birthday and it’s great! For starters it’s an English recipe book with ingredients easily obtainable here.
> Not many cakes etc but a stunning chocolate brownie recipe which I can’t wait to try.


Sounds fantastic.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ColinUK

Will do! Although next on my list from her book is the salmon and spinach in cream dish. Very simple really.... fry off a little garlic and a little onion in a pan, once that's softened add some double cream and seasoning. Then add spinach leaves and toss them in the cream mix. Pop in salmon fillets so that they sit on the bed of creamy spinach and on with the lid for a few minutes until they're cooked through. Simple. I'm probably going to switch out the onions for some leeks as I've got one in the fridge which needs to be used.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

ColinUK said:


> Will do! Although next on my list from her book is the salmon and spinach in cream dish. Very simple really.... fry off a little garlic and a little onion in a pan, once that's softened add some double cream and seasoning. Then add spinach leaves and toss them in the cream mix. Pop in salmon fillets so that they sit on the bed of creamy spinach and on with the lid for a few minutes until they're cooked through. Simple. I'm probably going to switch out the onions for some leeks as I've got one in the fridge which needs to be used.


I don't know what you are like for freezer space but I have recently started saving a lot of hassle and self-recrimination by chopping up onions and leeks and spring onions and other veg that are okay but a bit high on carbs to use much of at a time and then bagging them and freezing them so I can use them in the small amounts that suit me.

I know it isn't as good as having things perfectly fresh but it is better than them ending up in the compost/food bin or me eating more of them than I should. I re-use freezer bags for this purpose to try and keep the plastic consumption down too.  

That spinach and salmon recipe also sounds yummy.


----------



## ColinUK

I've got a bags of the following in the freezer:
diced onions
diced banana shallots
garlic
ginger
chopped chillies
sundried toms
diced bell pepper

All those things which we can easily buy in bulk but only use a little of to lift a dish.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

ColinUK said:


> I've got a bags of the following in the freezer:
> diced onions
> diced banana shallots
> garlic
> ginger
> chopped chillies
> sundried toms
> diced bell pepper
> 
> All those things which we can easily buy in bulk but only use a little of to lift a dish.


Near enough same as me Colin.  Except for chillies. I have loads of parsley, mint, rosemary and coriander - but I am hopeless at labelling so I often have to take a sniff to determine if it is parsely or coriander!!  I keep my yeast and yoghurt cultures in there too.  It's pretty crowded in there.


----------



## ColinUK

Oh and I also keep nut flours in the freezer to stop them going off. Same with vital wheat gluten and ground arrowroot.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

ColinUK said:


> Oh and I also keep nut flours in the freezer to stop them going off. Same with vital wheat gluten and ground arrowroot.


I'd need a separate freezer for my VWG and nut flours - I keep my almond flour in the fridge.  My VWG lives in a very cool dark cupboard.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Trying to use up some eggs before a new tray of 30 arrive tomorrow so made some keto Spiced blueberry muffins and mini keto seeded loaves. 
Can I ask, when working out carbs do you count any for spices or herbs and also for  erythritol the packaging says 100g carbs per 100g but does it act like like that on BG? I suppose I could just eat them and find out


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Iwillgetthere said:


> Trying to use up some eggs before a new tray of 30 arrive tomorrow so made some keto Spiced blueberry muffins and mini keto seeded loaves.
> Can I ask, when working out carbs do you count any for spices or herbs and also for  erythritol the packaging says 100g carbs per 100g but does it act like like that on BG? I suppose I could just eat them and find out


Erythritol is a polyols or sugar alcohol - sugar alcohols have varying availability to the system and the non-available part just goes straight through and so does not affect blood sugar or calorie intake. Erythritol is 100% unavailable and so does not count as a carb for our purposes.  I think sometimes some people have reactions just to a sweet taste that can cause a raise in blood sugar but I don't think that is very commonplace.

Spices and herbs - it depends on how much you use. A teaspoonful here and there is negligible and I don't count them but in cakes where you use tablespoons full of various ones - that adds up so then it makes sense to add them in to the equation if you are being strict about carbs.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Erythritol is a polyols or sugar alcohol - sugar alcohols have varying availability to the system and the non-available part just goes straight through and so does not affect blood sugar or calorie intake. Erythritol is 100% unavailable and so does not count as a carb for our purposes.  I think sometimes some people have reactions just to a sweet taste that can cause a raise in blood sugar but I don't think that is very commonplace.
> 
> Spices and herbs - it depends on how much you use. A teaspoonful here and there is negligible and I don't count them but in cakes where you use tablespoons full of various ones - that adds up so then it makes sense to add them in to the equation if you are being strict about carbs.


That's brilliant, thank you! I can eat them now!


----------



## Perfect10

@Iwillgetthere what is you blueberry muffin recipe?


----------



## Maca44

My second Keto bread from that lady on Youtube, very easy to make sliced put in freezer so just take out days portion or toast it from frozen, yummy, better than any supermarket chemical loaded loafs.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Spiced blueberry muffins started as a gingerbread cake recipe:
https://greenandketo.com/keto-gingerbread-cake, which was ok but did not have enough flavour
So I added mixed spice and frozen blueberries and cooked them in muffin cases.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

A learning curve:

Milk+ egg+ wheat flour+ hot pan = pancakes 

Almond milk+ egg+ coconut flour+ hot pan = just soggy coconutty mush 

Deep sadness


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Iwillgetthere said:


> A learning curve:
> 
> Milk+ egg+ wheat flour+ hot pan = pancakes
> 
> Almond milk+ egg+ coconut flour+ hot pan = just soggy coconutty mush
> 
> Deep sadness


*Pancakes recipe*

1 large egg
2 tablespoons almond flour
2 teaspoons coconut flour
1 tablespoon psyllium husk
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon melted butter
3 drops vanilla extract (or some ground vanilla pod)
1/2 teaspoon granulated or powdered sweetener
4 tablespoons double cream.

*Method

1 *Mix all the powders together in a jug.
*2 *Melt the butter and mix it with the beaten egg
*3 *Add cream to the egg and butter and whisk until all one consistent custardy type liquid
*4 *Pour liquid into powder mix in jug and mix together throroughly.

*5 *heat a small non stick pan suitable for frying one egg.
*6 *Cook 1/4 of the batter at a time - it will be quite cakey rather than runny. Cook until bubbles appear in top surface and then flip over.  Do not press the pancake down this is a fluffy style pancake.
*7* Serve with chosen accompaniments.


----------



## Iwillgetthere

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> *Pancakes recipe*
> 
> 1 large egg
> 2 tablespoons almond flour
> 2 teaspoons coconut flour
> 1 tablespoon psyllium husk
> 1/4 teaspoon baking powder
> 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
> 1 teaspoon melted butter
> 3 drops vanilla extract (or some ground vanilla pod)
> 1/2 teaspoon granulated or powdered sweetener
> 4 tablespoons double cream.
> 
> *Method
> 
> 1 *Mix all the powders together in a jug.
> *2 *Melt the butter and mix it with the beaten egg
> *3 *Add cream to the egg and butter and whisk until all one consistent custardy type liquid
> *4 *Pour liquid into powder mix in jug and mix together throroughly.
> 
> *5 *heat a small non stick pan suitable for frying one egg.
> *6 *Cook 1/4 of the batter at a time - it will be quite cakey rather than runny. Cook until bubbles appear in top surface and then flip over.  Do not press the pancake down this is a fluffy style pancake.
> *7* Serve with chosen accompaniments.


You are simply marvelous! Thank you! X


----------



## Iwillgetthere

Some how I ended up with 4 pots of Greek yoghurt in the fridge and I saw a recipe online for a frozen yoghurt dessert made with oranges, which I have tweaked.
I mixed my yoghurt, 2 pots, with two teaspoons of cinnamon and 50g of frozen berries and a good squirt of skinny cherry syrup. Swirled all together with a spoon and then portioned out into 5 pots and shoved them in the freezer.
I did ' clean' the mixing bowl and it was very tasty, I just hope it's as good in its frozen form. I shall let you know!


----------



## jill-mc

jill-mc said:


> No Bake Keto Carrot Cake.
> Add melted butter to coconut flour, small grated carrot, vanilla essence, tbls. peanut / nut butter, and small amount erythritol. Mix well and add small amounts of soya/almond milk until mixture is moist but crumbly. Press mixture into dish/container.  For the frosting - mix together cream cheese a little erythritol and cinnamon. Spread over top of cake mixture and chill in fridge for couple of hours before serving. (Put at back of fridge, well hidden or you will be tempted to have a slice every time you open the fridge door!!!!)
> I have tried and tested this a couple of times and it hardly increases my blood sugar level, but I think next time I will make small individual ones in ramekin dishes. Quick and so easy to make.


This week I have made a Coffee and Walnut version. Just exchange the grated carrot and nut butter for De-caff coffee granules and chopped walnuts.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

*

Keto lasagne.*
Excuse the picture but I made ours not intending to share a picture - I thought I could remember the Youtube one that inspired mine - but then I couldn't find it to use the link and by then this weeny little bit was all that was left of mine.
Basically it is lasagne but instead of using pasta sheets - I used Tesco wafer thin turkey slices.

I made my usual bolognese style sauce - olive oil, 500g minced beef, frozen red onion chunks (not many), frozen tomato (I'd microwaved them and frozen them into blocks when I had some that were over ripe) again not much, herbs (I used oregano, thyme and basil and it was incredible), 2 small garlic cloves cut into tiny pieces, a slosh of yellowtail shiraz and I then pressure cooked it at full for ten minutes and then opened it up and let it simmer to reduce down a bit while I made the white sauce.

I had double cream getting close to its date, parmesan reggiano I'd been 'saving' and now it was also close to its date, grated mozarella and the end of a block of mature cheddar.
I heated the cream, bunged the already grated stuff in, grated the ungrated cheese into it, and then melted it all together until it looked like a sauce.  I then snipped some spring onion tops into it.

I used a very small amount of xanthan gum to thicken the meat sauce up. Not even a quarter of a teaspoon.  Stirred it into the hot meat sauce and then it was ready for the assembly.

I followed the Jamie Oliver lasagne building method.
Meat sauce on the bottom, sheets on that - in my case three wafer thin turkey slices, then a dollop of white sauce, then meat sauce and repeat. Ending with turkey slices and white sauce on top.  I then grated a generous amount of parmesan on top because it has to be used up by 13th March anyway.

Then into the oven to cook until it is bubbling and the cheese is brown and golden and bubbly.
It needs to sit then to settle for a bit.

Andy had his with some plain boiled potatoes and I had some microwaved courgette.

Everyone has their own favourite bolognese sauce recipe so just stick to that and if you have a preferred cheese sauce recipe ditto.  

I was impressed that my cheese sauce didn't need anything to thicken it up - if anything the challenge was stopping it from getting too thick to be able to pour it.  I needed to reheat it to loosen it up at one stage in the assembly process.
Andy's verdict is that I need not bother with pasta in lasagne ever again.

I only used half the bolognese sauce I made with the 500g of mince.  The rest went into the fridge and I will probably make spag bol tomorrow with it - using konjac noodles for me and real spaghetti for Andy.


----------



## Maca44

When lockdown is over can we all come over for dinner, I can bring some Keto bread


----------



## _Sophie_

Yesterday's baking was a no added sugar chocolate brownie recipe. Using sweet potato and ripe bananas. It worked quite well, although 5oz of cocoa seems a lot - they tasted very cocoa 'ish! The work out was finely grating the sweet potato - but, because it was finely grated you didn't get any stringy bits in the cake making it more cake-like.
More making/testing/eating to come!









						Sugar-free chocolate brownies recipe
					

Sugar-free chocolate brownies do exist and we've got the recipe to prove it! These simple brownies use sweet potatoes to bring some natural sweetness.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

_Sophie_ said:


> Yesterday's baking was a no added sugar chocolate brownie recipe. Using sweet potato and ripe bananas. It worked quite well, although 5oz of cocoa seems a lot - they tasted very cocoa 'ish! The work out was finely grating the sweet potato - but, because it was finely grated you didn't get any stringy bits in the cake making it more cake-like.
> More making/testing/eating to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar-free chocolate brownies recipe
> 
> 
> Sugar-free chocolate brownies do exist and we've got the recipe to prove it! These simple brownies use sweet potatoes to bring some natural sweetness.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


Nice recipe but sadly definitely not keto.
Keto requires around 20g of carbohydrates or fewer in total per day across all the foods eaten that day so the 14.5g of carbohydrate in one single brownie would use up three quarters of the day's entire carb allowance.

A keto recipe for brownies should come in at around 4g of carbs in total per brownie at most and one would be hoping to see it around 2g of carbs or less per Brownie.
When recipes say: No added sugar - that is a warning flag usually because it means there is naturally occurring sugar in the ingredients already.

Anything with banana will be fairly high sugar as bananas are high in sugar content and sweet potato is high in carbohydrates 

Your recipe is fine for someone on a low carb diet which typically has between 50 - 160g carbs per day but not suitable for keto because of the sugar content (3g per brownie and the high carb content 14.5g per brownie)

Below is a typical keto Brownie recipe which gives 1g of carb per brownie and 0g of sugar:










						Easy Keto Brownies (1g net carb) - Recipe & Video - Diet Doctor
					

Want a decadent keto chocolate treat? Well, there's no such thing as too much chocolate with this keto double chocolate brownie, featuring cocoa and dark chocolate. It's a great dessert for a party, but they'll go in a flash so be sure to save a few for you!




					www.dietdoctor.com


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

This is a recipe I put together for someone who may be craving a nice steak bake or steak pie.
It is keto which means it has around 3 - 4g carbs for a steakbake or pie - so you can have this with a nice helping of celeriac chips or celeriac mash and/or some leafy greens and your meal will be filling and still have fewer than around 8g carbs for the whole meal.

The pie in my picture is probably around 1 - 2g carb because I made them in little cupcake cases as I was experimenting to see what worked.

Alternatively you can let them cool and if you are out and about or need a filling lunch to take to work this fits the bill.




I made my own keto steak bakes with steak mince and a pastry based on the Fathead Dough recipe.
I made the filling with steak mince, Bovril, a very small amount of dried onions, a tiny snipped sprig of rosemary a splash of Yellowtail Shiraz, a dash of soya sauce and a quarter teaspoon of xanthan gum.  Fried it all up and let it cool while I made the fathead dough.
(edited to add the link to the version I used - I added a half teaspoon of Bovril instead of salt https://sugarfreelondoner.com/genius-grain-free-pretzels/ )
The actual steakbakes were tricky. After two I was exhausted so I smooshed the rest of the pastry into silicone cake cases and filled and topped those.
In future I will just do that as the result was better for half the stress.
My husband shared them and they were excellent.

The dough is very sticky and difficult to handle. I use silicone spatulas and silicone mats and oil them to prevent everything sticking together.
I found the easiest way to do this was to use a silicone pie case and press dough in and raise it around the case with the minimum of handling - an oiled silicone teaspoon worked well.  Then I put the cooled filling inside and using oiled spatulas I made little flat caps for the pies and then gently pressed them down around the edge using the oiled silicone teaspoon to seal them.

I cooked them at 150C in a fan oven for 15 - 20 minutes until the crust browned and the pie filling reached 85C temperature when checked with a thermometer.  The crust hardens as it cools.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

jill-mc said:


> This week I have made a Coffee and Walnut version. Just exchange the grated carrot and nut butter for De-caff coffee granules and chopped walnuts.


I knew I bought that packet of walnuts for a reason!!  Alas only remembered after having scoffed them during the weekend.  I shall have to try again with the next shop.


----------



## Perfect10

For those who like a cookbook, I bought Tom Kerridge’s dopamine diet book last week. It’s all low carb and is on offer in WH Smith for £7. Really good recipes and he also does the accompaniments for meals so new ideas instead of just cauli mash and cauli rice etc.
Last night I made a lamb ragu with courgette spaghetti, it was delicious. Never thought to  crumble feta and chopped mint in the courgette when cooked, it really gave it a much better taste. 
Tonight it’s Moroccan chicken with cauliflower cous cous.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I made this keto chocolate and walnut cream cake last night in about fifteen minutes.
It is six inches across and is the perfect size to share with another person as a dessert or for one person as a naughty meal.
Cake:
1 large egg.
1 tablespoon melted butter.
 serving spoon of almond flour or finely ground almonds.
1 serving spoon full of erythritol (or sweetener of your choice or leave it out entirely if you don't want it very sweet)
1 table spoon full of 100% cocoa powder
1/2 teaspoon vanilla bean essence/flavouring
1 teaspoon baking powder
Filling/topping:
Double cream
100% Cocoa powder
either erythritol plus vanilla essence/flavouring or vanilla flavdrops (they are sweetener and flavour all in one)
Optional:
Jam - I used Stute Strawberry jam here but you can use any keto jam - I have recipes on my page on how to make chia seed jam with chia seeds and berries such as strawberry. raspberry, blackberry.
decoration:  halved walnuts and 100% cocoa chocolate buttons
Method.
Melt butter in microwave - I find it takes about 10 seconds
whisk the egg until light and frothy.
add the flavouring and whisk again.
Mix the powdered ingredients together until it looks consistently all one mix with no white bits showing.
if you decided to use liquid sweetener add it to the eggs and flavour and then pour all the melted butter  into the liquid ingredients and mix thoroughly.  Then either add the liquid to the powder or vice versa.
I melt the butter in the container I am going to cook in and then I don't need to oil a container.
So I transfer the mixed cake batter into the container I melted the butter in and pat it down carefully.
Then I microwave it on full for three minutes and then let it cool a bit before emptying it onto a rack to cool properly.
Then I whisk the double cream, cocoa powder and flavouring and sweetener until it thickens up enough to form stiff peaks.
Then if the cake isn't cool enough I put the cream and the cake into the fridge to chill them down before assembling.
Once the cake is completely cooled you can slice it through with a long sharp breadknife.
Then spread some jam on one half and some chocolate cream on the other half and sandwich it together.
Use whatever is left of the chocolate cream on the top and then add whatever decoration you prefer.  I used two 100% cocoa chocolate buttons and some walnut halves.
If you have small six inch silicone cake molds you can share half of the mix into each mold and then microwave them together to get two layers and then you don't need to slice the cake into two layers.


----------



## jill-mc

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> View attachment 16505View attachment 16506
> 
> I made this keto chocolate and walnut cream cake last night in about fifteen minutes.
> It is six inches across and is the perfect size to share with another person as a dessert or for one person as a naughty meal.
> Cake:
> 1 large egg.
> 1 tablespoon melted butter.
> serving spoon of almond flour or finely ground almonds.
> 1 serving spoon full of erythritol (or sweetener of your choice or leave it out entirely if you don't want it very sweet)
> 1 table spoon full of 100% cocoa powder
> 1/2 teaspoon vanilla bean essence/flavouring
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> Filling/topping:
> Double cream
> 100% Cocoa powder
> either erythritol plus vanilla essence/flavouring or vanilla flavdrops (they are sweetener and flavour all in one)
> Optional:
> Jam - I used Stute Strawberry jam here but you can use any keto jam - I have recipes on my page on how to make chia seed jam with chia seeds and berries such as strawberry. raspberry, blackberry.
> decoration:  halved walnuts and 100% cocoa chocolate buttons
> Method.
> Melt butter in microwave - I find it takes about 10 seconds
> whisk the egg until light and frothy.
> add the flavouring and whisk again.
> Mix the powdered ingredients together until it looks consistently all one mix with no white bits showing.
> if you decided to use liquid sweetener add it to the eggs and flavour and then pour all the melted butter  into the liquid ingredients and mix thoroughly.  Then either add the liquid to the powder or vice versa.
> I melt the butter in the container I am going to cook in and then I don't need to oil a container.
> So I transfer the mixed cake batter into the container I melted the butter in and pat it down carefully.
> Then I microwave it on full for three minutes and then let it cool a bit before emptying it onto a rack to cool properly.
> Then I whisk the double cream, cocoa powder and flavouring and sweetener until it thickens up enough to form stiff peaks.
> Then if the cake isn't cool enough I put the cream and the cake into the fridge to chill them down before assembling.
> Once the cake is completely cooled you can slice it through with a long sharp breadknife.
> Then spread some jam on one half and some chocolate cream on the other half and sandwich it together.
> Use whatever is left of the chocolate cream on the top and then add whatever decoration you prefer.  I used two 100% cocoa chocolate buttons and some walnut halves.
> If you have small six inch silicone cake molds you can share half of the mix into each mold and then microwave them together to get two layers and then you don't need to slice the cake into two layers.


This looks so yummy! I will be making this.


----------



## Leadinglights

Perfect10 said:


> For those who like a cookbook, I bought Tom Kerridge’s dopamine diet book last week. It’s all low carb and is on offer in WH Smith for £7. Really good recipes and he also does the accompaniments for meals so new ideas instead of just cauli mash and cauli rice etc.
> Last night I made a lamb ragu with courgette spaghetti, it was delicious. Never thought to  crumble feta and chopped mint in the courgette when cooked, it really gave it a much better taste.
> Tonight it’s Moroccan chicken with cauliflower cous cous.


I bought that book but the recipes seemed quite high in carbs but maybe I need to revisit it. I have the Keto Kitchen which has some nice things. There are such good suggestions from people here I should perhaps have saved my money.


----------



## Drummer

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> View attachment 16505View attachment 16506
> 
> I made this keto chocolate and walnut cream cake last night in about fifteen minutes.
> It is six inches across and is the perfect size to share with another person as a dessert or for one person as a naughty meal.
> Cake:
> 1 large egg.
> 1 tablespoon melted butter.
> serving spoon of almond flour or finely ground almonds.
> 1 serving spoon full of erythritol (or sweetener of your choice or leave it out entirely if you don't want it very sweet)
> 1 table spoon full of 100% cocoa powder
> 1/2 teaspoon vanilla bean essence/flavouring
> 1 teaspoon baking powder


How big is your serving spoon?


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Drummer said:


> How big is your serving spoon?


the bowl of it is 6.5 x 4 x .5 cm  I will weigh a spoonful next time I use one today. I got two in a canteen of cutlery with two big forks as well along with six knives and forks and spoons (large) and six knives and forks (small) and six teaspoons and six soup spoons.

Just weighed and it came to 16g of almond flour.


----------



## Drummer

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> the bowl of it is 6.5 x 4 x .5 cm  I will weigh a spoonful next time I use one today. I got two in a canteen of cutlery with two big forks as well along with six knives and forks and spoons (large) and six knives and forks (small) and six teaspoons and six soup spoons.
> 
> Just weighed and it came to 16g of almond flour.


Ah - thank you - I have a variety of large spoons in different sizes - the largest is probably three times the smallest.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Drummer said:


> Ah - thank you - I have a variety of large spoons in different sizes - the largest is probably three times the smallest.


Yes I have some giant spoons but I think of them as cooking spoons - it is a bit of a minefield isn't it? Lols


----------



## jill-mc

I just love these keto no bake cakes. I have tried several variations, my latest is Lemon & Seed, with a creamcheese topping. To almond flour add erythritol sweetener if desired, vanilla essence, pumpkin seeds, chia seeds and lemon oil (I use Boyajian, which I buy online, quite expensive but it lasts ages as you only need a few drops at a time for an intense lemon taste. - also good in cauliflower rice when serving with a curry!) Next add melted butter and mix well. Transfer to serving dish and press down firmly. For the topping mix cream cheese, erythritol sweetener and cinnamon. Spread over the cake mixture and then chill for couple of hours in fridge. Enjoy!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

jill-mc said:


> I just love these keto no bake cakes. I have tried several variations, my latest is Lemon & Seed, with a creamcheese topping. To almond flour add erythritol sweetener if desired, vanilla essence, pumpkin seeds, chia seeds and lemon oil (I use Boyajian, which I buy online, quite expensive but it lasts ages as you only need a few drops at a time for an intense lemon taste. - also good in cauliflower rice when serving with a curry!) Next add melted butter and mix well. Transfer to serving dish and press down firmly. For the topping mix cream cheese, erythritol sweetener and cinnamon. Spread over the cake mixture and then chill for couple of hours in fridge. Enjoy!View attachment 16563


Yum.  I've been looking for a good lemon oil  so thanks for the heads up on the brand.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I've been craving scones so I managed to tweak a recipe and achieve something that tastes pretty darn close and gets the texture right.

I had one for breakfast!!  Yum.



I used the recipe on this link but I swapped out the wey isolate for vital wheat gluten and I added some shredded mozzarrella and half a teaspoon of coconut flour.

I used Stute strawberry jam and whipped double cream to fill.

https://youtu.be/aaXQ9u36TbI


----------



## Perfect10

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> *Low carb/strawberry cheesecake with almond 'biscuit' crust.*
> 
> This is a yummy recipe and very easy to do.
> I got it from the Easy Keto and Low Carb UK group on Facebook.
> It is made by mixing no sugar jelly with cream cheese and double cream and making a base of erythritol and butter and almond flour/ground almonds but you could use any sweetener of your choice or even leave it out.
> I reduced the erythritol for mine to half what the recipe states as I haven't a very sweet tooth.
> All the ingredients can be bought online from Tesco and probably other supermarkets too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16081View attachment 16082
> 
> 
> Biscuit base:
> 2 cups (8 oz.) almond flour
> ½ cup (32⁄3 oz.) powdered erythritol
> ¼ tsp salt
> 4 oz. unsalted butter, melted
> Press into base of tin and bake on gas Mark 4 for 15-20 mins. Put in fridge to cool before adding the filling
> Cheesecake filling:
> 1 sachet of sugar free strawberry Hartley jelly crystals
> 200g cream cheese
> 300ml of double cream
> A few strawberries
> Whisk cream cheese and double cream together, dissolve crystals in 120ml of boiling water and mix until dissolved. Once dissolved add it to the cream cheese/double cream and add the chopped strawberries. Once the base has cooled add the filling and put in the fridge for at least an hour before serving.
> 
> *My notes.*
> 
> This can be varied easily by using different flavour jellies and fruits.
> I keep berries in my freezer and I defrosted them in the microwave and then added the defrosted and squishy berries to the jelly once I'd dissolved it.
> This would be good with lemon/lime jelly I think.
> It sets very well overnight and the pieces can be frozen but if you are going to freeze them I recommend doing it before you taste it!!  Because I planned to use two pieces and freeze the rest but once I tasted it and my husband did - we ended up eating the whole thing in a day!!!  Luckily it is low carb enough not to have caused any blood sugar problems and I did an hour and a half of very intense exercise to burn off the calories and didn't eat anything much else all day.


Just made this again, raspberry jelly. Forgot to put the raspberries in it but have decorated the top with them. Finally able to have the whole family round and it’s something I can serve and eat too!!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I have been experimenting today with a very low carb version Christmas cake.
The last couple of years I have tried other people's recipes and they were either disappointing in taste, texture, smell or they spiked my blood sugars more than I was happy with.
So today I had a brain wave and quickly threw this experimental recipe together using the techniques and ideas I have picked up over the last couple of years.
It worked!!  This is a 'seat of the pantser'  I was just trying some ingredients to see if they would taste and smell and feel right so tomorrow I will do it again and this time take weights and measures so I can share it in a way that others can replicate the results.

I am happy to say that after eating a BIG helping of this (and I am someone who spikes if I look at a chip) my blood sugars dipped slightly after eating then returned to previous levels after an hour, then rose by 0.3 mmol/l higher again after two hours and then at three hours after dropped by 0.9 mmol/l lower than my initial level before eating the cake.

So - 6.6 mmol/l before cake
to    5.9 mmol/l twenty-ish minutes after
to    6.2 mmol/l fifty-ish minutes after
to    6.6 mmol/l just over an hour later
to    6.9 mmol/l two hours later
to    5.7 mmol/l three hours later

and stayed there.


----------



## mopinwil

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Instead of me just sprinkling keto recipes and pictures all over the forum - though I will probably do that too - how about we have a thread here and I share stuff here and maybe you try some of the recipes and share your results and any ideas/tips/feedback and that way we all learn more and it makes it all more achievable and somewhere people can pop along for some encouragement and inspiration?
> 
> I'll start with the basic first keto recipe I started with and which I still use a LOT and which can be modified into cakes etc and is quick and easy in the microwave.
> 
> *Microwave keto bread. (for those without a microwave - 200C standard oven/170C fan for about 15 mins)*
> 1 portion - takes about five minutes from start to finish.
> 1/4 cup of almond flour (65g)
> 1 tablespoon of melted salted butter (15g) - 1 tablespoon of unmelted butter then melted. I use a small ceramic bowl for this step.
> 1 teaspoon baking powder.
> 1 teaspoon psyllium husk
> 1/4 teaspoon of ground nutritional yeast (you can leave this out it is just for flavour)
> 1/4 teaspoon of coconut flour (again just for flavour and can be left out)
> tiny pinch of salt - very tiny again for flavour.
> 1 medium egg.
> 
> First melt the butter in the microwave - I have 900w and I do it for 30 seconds on full and then leave it while I get on with the next stuff.
> Put the almond flour and all the other dried stuff together in small bowl and mix it carefully with a fork until you can't see any separate powders. No yellow from the yeast and no white from the baking powder - it is all one mixture then crack the egg into the melted butter and beat with a fork until you get a custard yellow mixture.
> Then make a little hole in the flour mixture and pour the egg mixture into that and then mix it together with the fork until you get a nice 'puffy' mixture/light dough.
> Scrape the mixture into a small square glass container - you can use a round one but it needs to be flat bottomed if you want slices for a sandwich.
> Put into the microwave and cook on full for 90 seconds - if it hasn't puffed up much you can put it back in for another 10s.
> Then tip it out onto a mesh surface to cool. Once it is cool enough to hold in your hands - very carefully using a bread knife - slice it through the middle to make 2 slices.
> 
> These days I crack the egg into a silicone cake mold and mix everything in there and then put it in the microwave and I don't always bother with the butter nor the psyllium husk and I add half a teaspoon of xanthan gum if I want a nicely risen sponge mixture - I tend not to use this for bread any more since I started making proper loaves in the bread machine. But this is a good basis for cakes and is very forgiving and I can make a great syrup sponge pudding that is indistinguishable from the ones you get in a plastic tub to microwave. Also it makes excellent chocolate cup cakes and a Victoria Sponge but I double the recipe and sometimes add double cream and other stuff. It is a great recipe to play with because it is so fast so you can take a chance on it and gain confidence.
> 
> If you make the bread version you can then use that as a base for stuffing to have with roast poultry or you can use it to make bread sauce very successfully or you can slice it up and use it in a bread and butter pudding.


Love the idea of this for when I crave bread.  I already use almond flour for waffles .    I like experimenting with cooking and have learnt a lot since joining this lovely forum.  I have lowered my bs levels considerably, mainly because of the advice in this forum.  So happy!


----------



## jill-mc

This is a yummy keto choc mousse on a crumble base.
Melt one and half dessert spoons butter and add 6 dessert spoons almond flour, and pinch of cinnamon. Mix to a crumbly dough and line bottom of dish with the mixture (I use 3 small dessert dishes).
Pour half a tin of coconut milk into a separate dish. Add 6 squares 100% dark chocolate (I use Montezuma absolute black), 1 teaspoon cocoa powder, sprinkling of sweetener, if desired, and few drops vanilla essence. 
Warm up mixture(I put it in microwave) till chocolate has melted, stirring occasionally. 
Let mixture cool slightly, then whisk well.
Pour over crumb base, put into fridge to chill/set for few hours.
Enjoy!


----------



## mopinwil

jill-mc said:


> This is a yummy keto choc mousse on a crumble base.
> Melt one and half dessert spoons butter and add 6 dessert spoons almond flour, and pinch of cinnamon. Mix to a crumbly dough and line bottom of dish with the mixture (I use 3 small dessert dishes).
> Pour half a tin of coconut milk into a separate dish. Add 6 squares 100% dark chocolate (I use Montezuma absolute black), 1 teaspoon cocoa powder, sprinkling of sweetener, if desired, and few drops vanilla essence.
> Warm up mixture(I put it in microwave) till chocolate has melted, stirring occasionally.
> Let mixture cool slightly, then whisk well.
> Pour over crumb base, put into fridge to chill/set for few hours.
> Enjoy!


This tweaked to suit my own dietery needs will be great for an occasional treat - Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I made these tonight.  Cinnamon and Ginger almond biscuits with an edible gold lustre and gold star sprinkles.  Practising for Christmas.  They are keto. I will add the recipe tomorrow. Off to bed now.


----------



## Jacinta (Australian)

They look delicious


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Recipe for the Cinammon and Ginger almond biscuits.  Sorry I am late posting it - got a bit sidetracked with my 60th birthday.


*Ingredients:*
3 room temperature Large egg whites
255g granulated sweetener of choice
315g ground almonds
1 tablespoon cinammon
a teaspoon of ground ginger
½ teaspoon cream of tartar
¼ teaspoon vinegar
¼ teaspoon of xanthan gum

*Directions*


Clean out a mixer bowl and wipe it with vinegar on a paper towel to thoroughly degrease it.  Also wash the whisk balloons and wipe with vinegar.  Do the same thing with a small bowl. Have a container to put the yellows into so you can use them for something else later.

Prepare a baking tray with a non-stick baking mat.  If you have a standard oven you can prepare two baking trays to cook the biscuits all at once.  I have a tiny halogen oven so I had to cook mine in two batches. The pictures show the first batch only.

Separate three eggs whites one at a time into the small bowl. Each egg white gets tipped into the mixer bowl after you separate it.  This way if you get yellow into one of the egg whites you haven’t spoiled all of them.

Once you have the egg whites in the mixer bowl add the ½ teaspoon cream of tartar, the ¼ teaspoon of xanthan gum and the ¼ teaspoon of vinegar.

Weigh out into another bowl the 315g ground almonds/almond flour and the tablespoon of cinnamon and the ground ginger.
Into another bowl weigh out the 255g erythritol.

It will look as if you have a humungous amount of ingredients and there is no way they will mix with only three egg whites - but worry not it will all work out.

Now you have all the ingredients ready put all the packets and stuff away so you have a clear space to work in.  You will also need a flat space to roll out the dough when you’ve made it and you’ll need a rolling pin.  You could use the zipped silicone circles for rolling dough if you have them - but as long as your surfaces are cool this dough should roll okay.

Whisk the egg white mixture until it forms stiff peaks. Then using a silicone spoon you have wiped with vinegar fold in the sugar carefully.
Remove 4 tablespoons of the meringue mixture and put it in the fridge until you are ready for it.
Fold the almond flour/cinnamon mixture into the remaining meringue until it forms a dough.
Bring the dough together and then roll it until it is about a quarter of an inch thick.
Then cut it into star shapes using a star shaped cutter. 
I only had a very small star cutter - about two inches across and I prefer the very small biscuits as these are very sweet and it is nice to have dainty little stars with around half a gram of carb per biscuit. If the dough stars stick to the cutter gently push it out with your fingers. 
If you wet your fingers and the cutter it is less likely to stick. 
If the stars come out slightly mangled you can use your hands to smooth and tidy them before placing them on a non-stick baking mat on a baking tray.


When you have filled your baking tray put a little bit of the meringue mixture you reserved onto each star before cooking them. 
You can keep any left over dough in an airtight container in the fridge and the same for the meringue and make more biscuits the next day if you want to.


Bake them at 150C fan/160C conventional for 15-20 minutes until they look like the second picture.

Then fetch them out and let them cool on a rack.  If they seem a bit soft on the bottom you can put them back in the oven at a low heat (70C) to dehydrate them for another half an hour or so. Use a clean small paint brush to brush edible lustre onto the cooked biscuits and I use a very small teaspoon to and use the brush again to encourage the edible stars onto the biscuits.  Don’t try this under a powerful extractor fan!!  The results can be ‘interesting’ don’t ask how I know!!
They harden up as they cool.

They are nicer once they have cooled down and the flavours develop. Straight out of the oven they are very very sweet but they settle down and are even better a day or so later.  Store at room temperature in an airtight biscuit tin.


----------



## Docb

@NotWorriedAtAll -  I think you have made an error in your ingredients list.  315g of cinnamon would make for a very interesting but probably totally inedible biscuit!  

I will leave you to edit the post.  I could try to do it having read the recipe but don't want to compound the error.


----------



## mopinwil

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Recipe for the Cinammon and Ginger almond biscuits.  Sorry I am late posting it - got a bit sidetracked with my 60th birthday.
> 
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 3 room temperature Large egg whites
> 255g granulated sweetener of choice
> 315g ground cinnamon
> a teaspoon of ground ginger
> ½ teaspoon cream of tartar
> ¼ teaspoon vinegar
> ¼ teaspoon of xanthan gum
> 
> *Directions*
> 
> 
> Clean out a mixer bowl and wipe it with vinegar on a paper towel to thoroughly degrease it.  Also wash the whisk balloons and wipe with vinegar.  Do the same thing with a small bowl. Have a container to put the yellows into so you can use them for something else later.
> 
> Prepare a baking tray with a non-stick baking mat.  If you have a standard oven you can prepare two baking trays to cook the biscuits all at once.  I have a tiny halogen oven so I had to cook mine in two batches. The pictures show the first batch only.
> 
> Separate three eggs whites one at a time into the small bowl. Each egg white gets tipped into the mixer bowl after you separate it.  This way if you get yellow into one of the egg whites you haven’t spoiled all of them.
> 
> Once you have the egg whites in the mixer bowl add the ½ teaspoon cream of tartar, the ¼ teaspoon of xanthan gum and the ¼ teaspoon of vinegar.
> 
> Weigh out into another bowl the 315g ground almonds/almond flour and the tablespoon of cinnamon and the ground ginger.
> Into another bowl weigh out the 255g erythritol.
> 
> It will look as if you have a humungous amount of ingredients and there is no way they will mix with only three egg whites - but worry not it will all work out.
> 
> Now you have all the ingredients ready put all the packets and stuff away so you have a clear space to work in.  You will also need a flat space to roll out the dough when you’ve made it and you’ll need a rolling pin.  You could use the zipped silicone circles for rolling dough if you have them - but as long as your surfaces are cool this dough should roll okay.
> 
> Whisk the egg white mixture until it forms stiff peaks. Then using a silicone spoon you have wiped with vinegar fold in the sugar carefully.
> Remove 4 tablespoons of the meringue mixture and put it in the fridge until you are ready for it.
> Fold the almond flour/cinnamon mixture into the remaining meringue until it forms a dough.
> Bring the dough together and then roll it until it is about a quarter of an inch thick.
> Then cut it into star shapes using a star shaped cutter.
> I only had a very small star cutter - about two inches across and I prefer the very small biscuits as these are very sweet and it is nice to have dainty little stars with around half a gram of carb per biscuit. If the dough stars stick to the cutter gently push it out with your fingers.
> If you wet your fingers and the cutter it is less likely to stick.
> If the stars come out slightly mangled you can use your hands to smooth and tidy them before placing them on a non-stick baking mat on a baking tray.
> 
> 
> When you have filled your baking tray put a little bit of the meringue mixture you reserved onto each star before cooking them.
> You can keep any left over dough in an airtight container in the fridge and the same for the meringue and make more biscuits the next day if you want to.
> 
> 
> Bake them at 150C fan/160C conventional for 15-20 minutes until they look like the second picture.
> 
> Then fetch them out and let them cool on a rack.  If they seem a bit soft on the bottom you can put them back in the oven at a low heat (70C) to dehydrate them for another half an hour or so. Use a clean small paint brush to brush edible lustre onto the cooked biscuits and I use a very small teaspoon to and use the brush again to encourage the edible stars onto the biscuits.  Don’t try this under a powerful extractor fan!!  The results can be ‘interesting’ don’t ask how I know!!
> They harden up as they cool.
> 
> They are nicer once they have cooled down and the flavours develop. Straight out of the oven they are very very sweet but they settle down and are even better a day or so later.  Store at room temperature in an airtight biscuit tin.


Hello and thank you for posting.  This looks interesting in spite of what I believe is a slight error regarding the cinnamon content.  I will try these when I come off the Exante diet system.  I am having success with that dieting system so far and I like being able to use real low carb foods as well as the lovely Exante range of meals and snacks.  As I am a person who likes tasty food replacement meals that is the way I wish to go for the while.  I have a further 9 stone to loose so I will probably be on the diet long-term.  There are other branded powder slimming diets but in my opinion Exante are my favourites, especially for taste and as for the vitamins and minerals my nails are rock hard so something must be working because in all of my 73yrs nails have been brittle..


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Docb said:


> @NotWorriedAtAll -  I think you have made an error in your ingredients list.  315g of cinnamon would make for a very interesting but probably totally inedible biscuit!
> 
> I will leave you to edit the post.  I could try to do it having read the recipe but don't want to compound the error.





mopinwil said:


> Hello and thank you for posting.  This looks interesting in spite of what I believe is a slight error regarding the cinnamon content.  I will try these when I come off the Exante diet system.  I am having success with that dieting system so far and I like being able to use real low carb foods as well as the lovely Exante range of meals and snacks.  As I am a person who likes tasty food replacement meals that is the way I wish to go for the while.  I have a further 9 stone to loose so I will probably be on the diet long-term.  There are other branded powder slimming diets but in my opinion Exante are my favourites, especially for taste and as for the vitamins and minerals my nails are rock hard so something must be working because in all of my 73yrs nails have been brittle..


Phew - thanks for that!!!
Fixed now.
315g of ground almonds and a tablespoon of cinnamon!
That would have been interesting!!

I had a cut and paste error copying from my notes to the post!!


----------



## mopinwil

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Phew - thanks for that!!!
> Fixed now.
> 315g of ground almonds and a tablespoon of cinnamon!
> That would have been interesting!!
> 
> I had a cut and paste error copying from my notes to the post!!


I do actually love cinnamon but not THAT much lol lol lol


----------



## jill-mc

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Recipe for the Cinammon and Ginger almond biscuits.  Sorry I am late posting it - got a bit sidetracked with my 60th birthday.
> 
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 3 room temperature Large egg whites
> 255g granulated sweetener of choice
> 315g ground almonds
> 1 tablespoon cinammon
> a teaspoon of ground ginger
> ½ teaspoon cream of tartar
> ¼ teaspoon vinegar
> ¼ teaspoon of xanthan gum
> 
> *Directions*
> 
> 
> Clean out a mixer bowl and wipe it with vinegar on a paper towel to thoroughly degrease it.  Also wash the whisk balloons and wipe with vinegar.  Do the same thing with a small bowl. Have a container to put the yellows into so you can use them for something else later.
> 
> Prepare a baking tray with a non-stick baking mat.  If you have a standard oven you can prepare two baking trays to cook the biscuits all at once.  I have a tiny halogen oven so I had to cook mine in two batches. The pictures show the first batch only.
> 
> Separate three eggs whites one at a time into the small bowl. Each egg white gets tipped into the mixer bowl after you separate it.  This way if you get yellow into one of the egg whites you haven’t spoiled all of them.
> 
> Once you have the egg whites in the mixer bowl add the ½ teaspoon cream of tartar, the ¼ teaspoon of xanthan gum and the ¼ teaspoon of vinegar.
> 
> Weigh out into another bowl the 315g ground almonds/almond flour and the tablespoon of cinnamon and the ground ginger.
> Into another bowl weigh out the 255g erythritol.
> 
> It will look as if you have a humungous amount of ingredients and there is no way they will mix with only three egg whites - but worry not it will all work out.
> 
> Now you have all the ingredients ready put all the packets and stuff away so you have a clear space to work in.  You will also need a flat space to roll out the dough when you’ve made it and you’ll need a rolling pin.  You could use the zipped silicone circles for rolling dough if you have them - but as long as your surfaces are cool this dough should roll okay.
> 
> Whisk the egg white mixture until it forms stiff peaks. Then using a silicone spoon you have wiped with vinegar fold in the sugar carefully.
> Remove 4 tablespoons of the meringue mixture and put it in the fridge until you are ready for it.
> Fold the almond flour/cinnamon mixture into the remaining meringue until it forms a dough.
> Bring the dough together and then roll it until it is about a quarter of an inch thick.
> Then cut it into star shapes using a star shaped cutter.
> I only had a very small star cutter - about two inches across and I prefer the very small biscuits as these are very sweet and it is nice to have dainty little stars with around half a gram of carb per biscuit. If the dough stars stick to the cutter gently push it out with your fingers.
> If you wet your fingers and the cutter it is less likely to stick.
> If the stars come out slightly mangled you can use your hands to smooth and tidy them before placing them on a non-stick baking mat on a baking tray.
> 
> 
> When you have filled your baking tray put a little bit of the meringue mixture you reserved onto each star before cooking them.
> You can keep any left over dough in an airtight container in the fridge and the same for the meringue and make more biscuits the next day if you want to.
> 
> 
> Bake them at 150C fan/160C conventional for 15-20 minutes until they look like the second picture.
> 
> Then fetch them out and let them cool on a rack.  If they seem a bit soft on the bottom you can put them back in the oven at a low heat (70C) to dehydrate them for another half an hour or so. Use a clean small paint brush to brush edible lustre onto the cooked biscuits and I use a very small teaspoon to and use the brush again to encourage the edible stars onto the biscuits.  Don’t try this under a powerful extractor fan!!  The results can be ‘interesting’ don’t ask how I know!!
> They harden up as they cool.
> 
> They are nicer once they have cooled down and the flavours develop. Straight out of the oven they are very very sweet but they settle down and are even better a day or so later.  Store at room temperature in an airtight biscuit tin.


These look so yummy. Hope you had a nice great birthday!


----------



## Perfect10

@NotWorriedAtAll a very happy birthday 
I am going to try these biscuits, I have everything except the cream of tartar so only this to buy. Does it matter what vinegar you use? I have a white wine vinegar, red wine vinegar, apple cider vinegar and malt vinegar?


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Perfect10 said:


> @NotWorriedAtAll a very happy birthday
> I am going to try these biscuits, I have everything except the cream of tartar so only this to buy. Does it matter what vinegar you use? I have a white wine vinegar, red wine vinegar, apple cider vinegar and malt vinegar?


I used malt vinegar.  I don't think it matters as you dry it off with a bit of kitchen roll but malt vinegar is the least likely to leave any strong aftertaste.  Sorry I haven't replied earlier - I've been very focussed on my project.  Thank you for your birthday wishes.  If you made the biscuits I hope they turned out ok x


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

I made a keto Battenberg cake!

It is a bit wonky because I was making it up as I went along just to see if it would work.
Next time I will take a bit more care over it and measure and weigh ingredients and make the sponges in an oven instead of microwave so they turn out more evenly.  But taste and texture-wise - I am very pleased.

I used my microwave cake recipe and added beetroot juice to make the pink sponge. I made cranberry and strawberry jam in the microwave - just blitzed four strawberries and about twenty cranberries until they went into pulp and then sweetened it until the bitterness went away. Made marzipan using almonds and sweetener and then assembled and fridged overnight because I finished making it at ten at night.

It was very nice for breakfast with a cup of Yorkshire tea.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

More adventures in using my keto marzipan!  Keto Stollen!!
I omitted raisins and other dried fruit and instead soaked frozen cherries and frozen cranberries in brandy for 24hours and didn't use many of them and made a dough using low carb ingredients and allspice and ground nutmeg and cinnamon  and then shaped and baked and it worked very well.

Next experiment is to tackle Simnel Cake for a friend.


----------



## Martin62

I've just made some keto mince pies approx 4g carbs per pie, not too bad for my first ever bake.


----------



## silentsquirrel

Martin62 said:


> I've just made some keto mince pies approx 4g carbs per pie, not too bad for my first ever bake.View attachment 19357


They look good!   A recipe or indication of where to find it would be gratefully received.


----------



## Martin62

silentsquirrel said:


> They look good!   A recipe or indication of where to find it would be gratefully received.


Hi Silent Squirrel,  I combined 2 recipes.
For the filling I used sugerfreelondoners recipe and for the pastry I used lowcarbkitchens one.
Both easy to find on Google. 
I dried my own cranberries using my microwave a lot quicker than using the conventional oven.
Just had one with a dollop of clotted cream, delicious


----------



## Kopiert

Good morning

I am really interested in cooking for a low carb diet, particularly with Christmas coming up!

My area of confusion is when you say sweetener. What sweeteners do you recommend. When I was first diagnosed I used Stevia to transition away from sugar, but the tiniest amount made everything sort of sweet with an after taste - is that what you are referring to?


Nick


----------



## mopinwil

I use Erythritol because it doesn't cause blood sugar spikes or insulin response.  It does not have calories or apparently any nasty side-effects. 

Google it.  I personally don't get an after-taste either.


----------



## Kopiert

mopinwil said:


> I use Erythritol because it doesn't cause blood sugar spikes or insulin response.  It does not have calories or apparently any nasty side-effects.
> 
> Google it.  I personally don't get an after-taste either.


Thank you I will have a look


----------



## Leadinglights

Kopiert said:


> Thank you I will have a look


The Canderel web site has lots of different sweeteners with an explanation of what they are suitable for. Some people find those ending in OL like erythritol if used in excess can cause a dodgy stomach. I made a rhubarb crumble and put some both in the fruit and in the crumble and wondered why I had a bit of a stomach issue the next day. Then I read that it could be a problem.


----------



## rebrascora

I think artificial sweeteners come down to personal taste but using the absolute minimum you need to is wise and not using them too frequently. I have bought lots of different types since I was diagnosed nearly 3 years ago and have jars and pots and dispensers of all of them. I also bought some of those Skinny Syrups which are absolutely vile to me. In general the ones ending in ol have a horrid aftertaste for me and saccharin seems to be the least offensive to my taste buds but I use them very very seldom and I have actively discouraged my sweet tooth by mostly avoiding sweet foods and focusing on savoury. I am now much more sensitive to sweetness and I am coming to the conclusion that I would rather have a spoonful of brown sugar or honey on the very odd occasion that I need a little sweetness added to something, than use these manufactured synthetic products. I think the craving for sweetness is part of the problem with our modern diet and curing that craving by changing our tastes is part of the solution rather than eating chemicals to satisfy it. Just my thoughts.
It will take me the rest of my lifetime to use up the sweeteners that I have in my cupboards because I can go weeks without any now and I was a sugar addict pre diagnosis and had a sweet tooth all my life.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

Kopiert said:


> Good morning
> 
> I am really interested in cooking for a low carb diet, particularly with Christmas coming up!
> 
> My area of confusion is when you say sweetener. What sweeteners do you recommend. When I was first diagnosed I used Stevia to transition away from sugar, but the tiniest amount made everything sort of sweet with an after taste - is that what you are referring to?
> 
> 
> Nick


I have done quite a lot of digging up all sorts of info on sweeteners over the last few years in the search for something that provides the taste without causing harm and my current thinking is thus:

*Erythritol* is the safest and easiest swap with some provisos. It has zero carbs and zero calories and has been used for a long time and very widely with no evidence I can find of any serious negative issues with it. There can be an after taste or mouth cooling effect but this can be avoided when one knows what causes the cooling effect. The cooling effect (which is a bit like the minty fresh cool mouth feel you get with some chewing gums or toothpastes) is caused by the erythritol dissolving on the tongue. So if you can avoid that happening you can avoid the cooling effect. This is why using erythritol in baking with eggs and fat and keto-friendly flour ingredients (like ground almonds/almond flour and coconut flour) tends to result in lovely cakes that have no cooling effect because the erythritol has completely dissolved in the liquid of the eggs and fat and other added liquid like cream or water and then been bound in the dissolved state by the protein in the eggs and so when the cake is baked the erythritol is not in its crystal form and so does not dissolve on your tongue.

This is also why erythritol is fine in tea and coffee or sauces as long as you completely dissolve it before it gets into your mouth.  It can also be used in butter cream icing as long as you use powdered erythritol and dissolve it in any flavouring with a touch of water and then mix it with melted butter and a pinch of xanthan gum and then whisk it until it cools into the creamy texture you want.  The liquids dissolve the erythritol and then the xanthan gum keeps it held that way in the buttercream and then you avoid the mouth cooling effect.  I have not yet found a way to use it as actual icing sugar as icing sugar dries out and crystalises and then you get the crystals back and the mouth cooling happens again - which is okay as long as you use it with a peppermint flavour but doesn't work well with other flavours so well.
I buy it in its granulated, powdered and brown sugar versions.  The brown sugar version has a very tiny amount of caramel mixed in so I use it sparingly.

I don't like *Xylitol - *personally I avoid this one because it does have calories and carbs although it is much lower than actual sugar and it is dangerous for pets especially dogs.

I avoid* Sucralose - *it turns up a lot in processed foods and zero carb/no sugar products and is the main sweetener in Skinny syrups. I used them before I learned better but then I found out that sucralose can form nasty substances when heated to high temperatures and it also has a few problematic effects even when not heated. I won't panic about it popping up now and then if I have to eat something outside the home but I won't use it myself any more and if I can avoid it I do.

*Aspartame and Acesulfame K - *For me these are a complete no-no - if you do a search or look on Wikipedia you will quickly find out why. I won't eat any products that contain these.

I use *Allulose* where erythritol is not great - it works like sugar and caramelises and also works in ice cream and in recipes where the sugar substitute will crystalise. I can use it for small amounts of icing sugar on cupcakes and I use it to make toffee and caramel sauce. Allulose is relatively new and has not yet gone through the approval process in the EU and so is not yet available for sale in Europe or the UK. I buy mine from the US.

I use *Monk Fruit* drops - again ordered from the US. I use them together with other sweeteners as a drop will increase sweetness but they are no use where I need the structural properties of a sugar substitute when baking.

My best discovery this year is that frozen cranberries from Tesco have only around 2-3g carbs per 100g and if you heat them up in the microwave until they pop (or do it in a pan) and mix erythritol in with them until it dissolves then the cranberries gel on cooling and you get an amazing yummy very very low carb fruity jam/sauce/jelly and you can play around with other spices and additions to make some gorgeous Christmas recipes.


----------



## Mrs Mimoo

ColinUK said:


> Chicken pot pie (with a very lazy fathead type dough top) and seriously good lemon tart.
> 
> View attachment 15973View attachment 15974
> Chicken pot pie was from Sugar Free Londoner but I didn’t meltthe cheese in the fathead dough but just set the mixer at it for ages. Much quicker and just as tasty.
> 
> Can’t remember where and lemon tart came from will post the recipe anyway.
> worth noting I didn’t conventionally blind bake the pastry but used the Delia method instead. Just prick the bottom of the tart case with a fork all over, egg wash, bake. Works just fine and saves all the faff worth baking beans etc.
> Also the nutrition details are off as I’ll get at least 16 slices out of this.
> Custard took far longer to cook than the recipe suggests but that may be my oven. I ended up tenting the whole thing so as to stop any colouration of the filling but it was baked for about 45 mins.
> 
> https://sugarfreelondoner.com/wprm_print/14224
> 
> KETO LEMON TART
> NUTRITION INFO
> [ Total Servings = 12 ]
> 
> 
> Per serving ;
> 
> 
> Total Carb = 3.8 g
> 
> 
> Dietary Fiber = 1.6 g
> 
> 
> Net Carb = 2.2 g
> 
> 
> Calories = 177
> 
> 
> Total Fat = 16.4 g
> 
> 
> Protein = 5.6 g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> 
> FOR CRUST
> 
> 
> Almond Flour = 180 g / 1 1/2 cup
> 
> 
> Unsalted Cold Butter (cubed) = 60 g / 1/4 cup
> 
> 
> Lakanto Powdered Sweetener = 30 g / 1/4 cup (OR any keto friendly sweetener)
> 
> 
> Whole egg = 1 large
> 
> 
> Salt = 1/2 tsp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOR FILLING
> 
> 
> Lakanto Powdered Sweetener = 125 g / 1 cup
> 
> 
> Whole Eggs = 2 large
> 
> 
> Egg Yolks = 3 large
> 
> 
> Salt = 1/4 tsp
> 
> 
> Whipping Cream = 120 ml / 1/2 cup
> 
> 
> Fresh Lemon Juice = 120 ml / 1/2 cup
> 
> 
> Zest from 2 lemons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a bowl or food processor, add the almond flour, powdered sweetener, salt and mix until well combined.
> 
> 2.  Add the cold cubed butter and use either food processor, pastry blender or hand to mash the butter until small pieces. It's done when the mixture looks like crumbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Add the egg and mix until a dough is formed.
> 
> 
> 4.  Place the dough onto a greased 8" non-stick pie pan with a removable bottom. Spread evenly with hands until the entire pan is covered. Prick some holes with a fork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.  Chill the dough for 15 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.  Once the dough is chilled, do a blind bake. Cover the dough with a parchment paper and fill with anything suitable to weigh down the dough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.  Bake at 350F or 180C for about 10 to 15 mins. Then remove the weights and paper and make a tent foil to cover the pan to prevent over browning. Then bake for another 10 to 15 mins until lightly browned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.  Meanwhile, prepare the filling. In a bowl, add the sweetener, eggs, egg yolks, salt and whisk until well combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.  Add the lemon juice, zest and whisk until well combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Add the whipping cream and whisk until well combined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11. When the crust is ready, pour the filling onto the crust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.  Bake at a lower heat at 300F or 150C for about 20 mins or just until the filling is set. You can touch the filling and if it feels set or firm, then it is ready. Do not overbake as it will cause browning on the top of filling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.  After baking, remove the foil and let it cool to room temperature. Then chill for at least 1 hour before slicing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.  The lemon tart can be refrigerated up to a week and it tastes so refreshing and delicious when chilled.


wow that looks amazing. when i get to maintenance weight I am going to cook these.


----------



## Anbemcc

Mrs Mimoo said:


> wow that looks amazing. when i get to maintenance weight I am going to cook these.


Try looking on you tube keto Fitness Club, amazing low carb recepies


----------



## ColinUK

Baked a simple seeded loaf the other day…

350g assorted seeds
1 tsp baking powder
Roughly 150g almond flour (although I use ground almonds)
2 tbsp olive oil
4 or 5 eggs (I hold one white back and whip that before folding it through the dough when it’s done)
Salt
Pepper

Mix the whole lot together and either whack it into a loaf tin or if it’s stiff enough just shape and bake on a baking sheet for about 40 mins at 170.


----------



## ColinUK

And this morning I baked a lower carb version of Nigella’s Clementine cake

https://www.nigella.com/recipes/clementine-cake. 

It already used almond flour rather than wheat so I just switched the sugar for a brown erythritol and stevia mix (I use BrownShuga because I like that little caramel note it gives).

I was making a smaller cake than her recipe does so used 3/4 weight for everything. 

Cooked the clementines in the pressure cooker for 20 mins on high before blitzing them and it worked beautifully. 

Next time I think I’ll use the full weight of clementines with 3/4 off everything else though. And I’ll remember to grease and line the baking tin!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

ColinUK said:


> And this morning I baked a lower carb version of Nigella’s Clementine cake
> 
> https://www.nigella.com/recipes/clementine-cake.
> 
> It already used almond flour rather than wheat so I just switched the sugar for a brown erythritol and stevia mix (I use BrownShuga because I like that little caramel note it gives).
> 
> I was making a smaller cake than her recipe does so used 3/4 weight for everything.
> 
> Cooked the clementines in the pressure cooker for 20 mins on high before blitzing them and it worked beautifully.
> 
> Next time I think I’ll use the full weight of clementines with 3/4 off everything else though. And I’ll remember to grease and line the baking tin!
> 
> View attachment 19770


I made this one last year and was very happy with it.  I used all the same measurements as Nigella and just swapped the sugar out for a mix of erythritol gold and white erythritol from NKD and I used less than a one to one swap because I prefer a less sweet cake and it was brilliant.  I microwaved the clementines too.
This is how mine turned out.


----------



## ColinUK

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I made this one last year and was very happy with it.  I used all the same measurements as Nigella and just swapped the sugar out for a mix of erythritol gold and white erythritol from NKD and I used less than a one to one swap because I prefer a less sweet cake and it was brilliant.  I microwaved the clementines too.
> This is how mine turned out.


I don’t have a microwave! 

Might add some chocolate into the mix next time I make it and up the clementine content a bit. 

I’ll snap a pic of what’s left later


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

ColinUK said:


> I don’t have a microwave!
> 
> Might add some chocolate into the mix next time I make it and up the clementine content a bit.
> 
> I’ll snap a pic of what’s left later


That sounds like a good plan. Chocolate always improves things. Sort of like a chocolate orange cake! Yum.


----------



## ColinUK

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> That sounds like a good plan. Chocolate always improves things. Sort of like a chocolate orange cake! Yum.


Kinda like a Jaffa cake cake. 
Could always top it with 80% chocolate just to boost the goodness!


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

ColinUK said:


> Kinda like a Jaffa cake cake.
> Could always top it with 80% chocolate just to boost the goodness!


You could make the orange jelly stuff with gelatine and orange oil and a little juice from the fruit and the sweetener you prefer!


----------



## ColinUK

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> You could make the orange jelly stuff with gelatine and orange oil and a little juice from the fruit and the sweetener you prefer!


Or just slather it in marmalade!


----------



## Jacinta (Australian)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Oo yum View attachment 15979
> 
> Glad to hear your breads turned out better on subsequent goes.  I am off to look up the pot pie recipe now.


 Hey notworriedatall, could you please do a video for how to make cloud bread please , I have no idea how to make it and I’m confused . Please and thankyou


----------



## AnnSebastian

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Instead of me just sprinkling keto recipes and pictures all over the forum - though I will probably do that too - how about we have a thread here and I share stuff here and maybe you try some of the recipes and share your results and any ideas/tips/feedback and that way we all learn more and it makes it all more achievable and somewhere people can pop along for some encouragement and inspiration?
> 
> I'll start with the basic first keto recipe I started with and which I still use a LOT and which can be modified into cakes etc and is quick and easy in the microwave.
> 
> *Microwave keto bread. (for those without a microwave - 200C standard oven/170C fan for about 15 mins)*
> 1 portion - takes about five minutes from start to finish.
> 1/4 cup of almond flour (65g)
> 1 tablespoon of melted salted butter (15g) - 1 tablespoon of unmelted butter then melted. I use a small ceramic bowl for this step.
> 1 teaspoon baking powder.
> 1 teaspoon psyllium husk
> 1/4 teaspoon of ground nutritional yeast (you can leave this out it is just for flavour)
> 1/4 teaspoon of coconut flour (again just for flavour and can be left out)
> tiny pinch of salt - very tiny again for flavour.
> 1 medium egg.
> 
> First melt the butter in the microwave - I have 900w and I do it for 30 seconds on full and then leave it while I get on with the next stuff.
> Put the almond flour and all the other dried stuff together in small bowl and mix it carefully with a fork until you can't see any separate powders. No yellow from the yeast and no white from the baking powder - it is all one mixture then crack the egg into the melted butter and beat with a fork until you get a custard yellow mixture.
> Then make a little hole in the flour mixture and pour the egg mixture into that and then mix it together with the fork until you get a nice 'puffy' mixture/light dough.
> Scrape the mixture into a small square glass container - you can use a round one but it needs to be flat bottomed if you want slices for a sandwich.
> Put into the microwave and cook on full for 90 seconds - if it hasn't puffed up much you can put it back in for another 10s.
> Then tip it out onto a mesh surface to cool. Once it is cool enough to hold in your hands - very carefully using a bread knife - slice it through the middle to make 2 slices.
> 
> These days I crack the egg into a silicone cake mold and mix everything in there and then put it in the microwave and I don't always bother with the butter nor the psyllium husk and I add half a teaspoon of xanthan gum if I want a nicely risen sponge mixture - I tend not to use this for bread any more since I started making proper loaves in the bread machine. But this is a good basis for cakes and is very forgiving and I can make a great syrup sponge pudding that is indistinguishable from the ones you get in a plastic tub to microwave. Also it makes excellent chocolate cup cakes and a Victoria Sponge but I double the recipe and sometimes add double cream and other stuff. It is a great recipe to play with because it is so fast so you can take a chance on it and gain confidence.
> 
> If you make the bread version you can then use that as a base for stuffing to have with roast poultry or you can use it to make bread sauce very successfully or you can slice it up and use it in a bread and butter pudding.



Hello
T2 for 15 + (ish) years. I’m finding my way around diabetes uk. Your ‘keto’ posts look interesting. I started using the Libre sensor recently and have renewed motivation to eat low-carb. Not quite ready for 100% keto yet - but maybe further down the line. 
I was going to follow you but couldn’t.


----------



## Windy

My first attempt at lowish carb bread rolls (I don't think they're keto, but I didn't have any oat fibre, so substituted oat bran).
I adapted "Deidre's low carb bread", a recipe I found on youtube, added a tablespoon of seeds and one of milk powder and converted the measures to grams from cup measurements, then halved the quantity. Original recipe called for sweetener, I ignored that.

Makes 6 rolls
120ml warm water
Egg, slightly beaten
42g Ground Golden flax meal
40g oat bran
75g Vital Wheat Gluten
1 Tbsp butter 14g
Tablespoon mixed omega seeds
1.25g psyllium husk
Honey, 1 teaspoon
½ Tbsp. Yeast
pinch salt
Full fat milk powder (Nido) 10g
Add everything to the bread maker.
Put bread maker on dough setting.
When the dough is made, split into 6 equal parts.
Form into a ball (use wheat gluten as flour so it doesn't stick to your hands) and leave in a warm place until the buns have doubled in size.
Bake in the oven at gas mark 6 for 10 minutes, or until they are cooked. If you tap them, they should sound hollow when they're done.
Cool on a wire rack.

157 calories per roll, 10.6g carbs.
If you make them with oat fibre (instead of oat bran), it's 145 cals, 7.5g carbs, but I didn't have any.
The honey is there to feed the yeast. I don't know how much of the sugar in it would be left in the rolls at the end.

***They're based on vital wheat gluten, so definitely not suitable for people with gluten intolerence or celiacs***

The look, feel and taste like a slightly heavier wheat roll, and smelled lovely when they were cooking.

Veggie bacon and brown sauce cob for me for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## AnnSebastian

My daughter is into keto. She made bread with something called ‘lupin flour’  I said I’d give it a try.  I’ll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## AnnSebastian

Windy said:


> My first attempt at lowish carb bread rolls (I don't think they're keto, but I didn't have any oat fibre, so substituted oat bran).
> I adapted "Deidre's low carb bread", a recipe I found on youtube, added a tablespoon of seeds and one of milk powder and converted the measures to grams from cup measurements, then halved the quantity. Original recipe called for sweetener, I ignored that.
> 
> Makes 6 rolls
> 120ml warm water
> Egg, slightly beaten
> 42g Ground Golden flax meal
> 40g oat bran
> 75g Vital Wheat Gluten
> 1 Tbsp butter 14g
> Tablespoon mixed omega seeds
> 1.25g psyllium husk
> Honey, 1 teaspoon
> ½ Tbsp. Yeast
> pinch salt
> Full fat milk powder (Nido) 10g
> Add everything to the bread maker.
> Put bread maker on dough setting.
> When the dough is made, split into 6 equal parts.
> Form into a ball (use wheat gluten as flour so it doesn't stick to your hands) and leave in a warm place until the buns have doubled in size.
> Bake in the oven at gas mark 6 for 10 minutes, or until they are cooked. If you tap them, they should sound hollow when they're done.
> Cool on a wire rack.
> 
> 157 calories per roll, 10.6g carbs.
> If you make them with oat fibre (instead of oat bran), it's 145 cals, 7.5g carbs, but I didn't have any.
> The honey is there to feed the yeast. I don't know how much of the sugar in it would be left in the rolls at the end.
> 
> ***They're based on vital wheat gluten, so definitely not suitable for people with gluten intolerence or celiacs***
> 
> The look, feel and taste like a slightly heavier wheat roll, and smelled lovely when they were cooking.
> 
> Veggie bacon and brown sauce cob for me for breakfast tomorrow.


Did you say 800 calories a day, every day? for 12 weeks? Wow!


----------



## AnnSebastian

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> Instead of me just sprinkling keto recipes and pictures all over the forum - though I will probably do that too - how about we have a thread here and I share stuff here and maybe you try some of the recipes and share your results and any ideas/tips/feedback and that way we all learn more and it makes it all more achievable and somewhere people can pop along for some encouragement and inspiration?
> 
> I'll start with the basic first keto recipe I started with and which I still use a LOT and which can be modified into cakes etc and is quick and easy in the microwave.
> 
> *Microwave keto bread. (for those without a microwave - 200C standard oven/170C fan for about 15 mins)*
> 1 portion - takes about five minutes from start to finish.
> 1/4 cup of almond flour (65g)
> 1 tablespoon of melted salted butter (15g) - 1 tablespoon of unmelted butter then melted. I use a small ceramic bowl for this step.
> 1 teaspoon baking powder.
> 1 teaspoon psyllium husk
> 1/4 teaspoon of ground nutritional yeast (you can leave this out it is just for flavour)
> 1/4 teaspoon of coconut flour (again just for flavour and can be left out)
> tiny pinch of salt - very tiny again for flavour.
> 1 medium egg.
> 
> First melt the butter in the microwave - I have 900w and I do it for 30 seconds on full and then leave it while I get on with the next stuff.
> Put the almond flour and all the other dried stuff together in small bowl and mix it carefully with a fork until you can't see any separate powders. No yellow from the yeast and no white from the baking powder - it is all one mixture then crack the egg into the melted butter and beat with a fork until you get a custard yellow mixture.
> Then make a little hole in the flour mixture and pour the egg mixture into that and then mix it together with the fork until you get a nice 'puffy' mixture/light dough.
> Scrape the mixture into a small square glass container - you can use a round one but it needs to be flat bottomed if you want slices for a sandwich.
> Put into the microwave and cook on full for 90 seconds - if it hasn't puffed up much you can put it back in for another 10s.
> Then tip it out onto a mesh surface to cool. Once it is cool enough to hold in your hands - very carefully using a bread knife - slice it through the middle to make 2 slices.
> 
> These days I crack the egg into a silicone cake mold and mix everything in there and then put it in the microwave and I don't always bother with the butter nor the psyllium husk and I add half a teaspoon of xanthan gum if I want a nicely risen sponge mixture - I tend not to use this for bread any more since I started making proper loaves in the bread machine. But this is a good basis for cakes and is very forgiving and I can make a great syrup sponge pudding that is indistinguishable from the ones you get in a plastic tub to microwave. Also it makes excellent chocolate cup cakes and a Victoria Sponge but I double the recipe and sometimes add double cream and other stuff. It is a great recipe to play with because it is so fast so you can take a chance on it and gain confidence.
> 
> If you make the bread version you can then use that as a base for stuffing to have with roast poultry or you can use it to make bread sauce very successfully or you can slice it up and use it in a bread and butter pudding.


Sounds like a plan. 
I haven’t found my way around this website yet - what do I need to search for to find you?


----------



## ColinUK

AnnSebastian said:


> My daughter is into keto. She made bread with something called ‘lupin flour’  I said I’d give it a try.  I’ll let you know how it turns out.


I’ve not tried lupin flour yet. Mainly I’ve held off because lots of friends and family are allergic to peanuts and lupin is a very close relation. 
Curious to know how it works in baking bread though.


----------



## Windy

AnnSebastian said:


> Did you say 800 calories a day, every day? for 12 weeks? Wow!


I did ! I finished it yesterday and am on 1500 calories a day now, until I hit 60Kg. I cheated three days and had 900 calories, but stuck with it the rest of the time.
My aim was to lose weight quickly as I have previously not lasted long on diets. Unsure how much weight I've lost as my scales at home don't match the ones in the GP surgery, but it was 9Kg lost about a month ago. Am hoping I've lost 15Kg, but won't find out until the middle of February when I have my diabetes review.


----------



## jill-mc

AnnSebastian said:


> Hello
> T2 for 15 + (ish) years. I’m finding my way around diabetes uk. Your ‘keto’ posts look interesting. I started using the Libre sensor recently and have renewed motivation to eat low-carb. Not quite ready for 100% keto yet - but maybe further down the line.
> I was going to follow you but couldn’t.


I follow Not worried at all on Facebook. Her page is The naughty diabetic's dream come true.


----------



## AnnSebastian

Windy said:


> I did ! I finished it yesterday and am on 1500 calories a day now, until I hit 60Kg. I cheated three days and had 900 calories, but stuck with it the rest of the time.
> My aim was to lose weight quickly as I have previously not lasted long on diets. Unsure how much weight I've lost as my scales at home don't match the ones in the GP surgery, but it was 9Kg lost about a month ago. Am hoping I've lost 15Kg, but won't find out until the middle of February when I have my diabetes review.


That’s impressive


----------



## AnnSebastian

ColinUK said:


> I’ve not tried lupin flour yet. Mainly I’ve held off because lots of friends and family are allergic to peanuts and lupin is a very close relation.
> Curious to know how it works in baking bread though.


I had to order it online. A bit pricey but I’ll give it a try when it gets here and post the result. I can cope with lower carb eating - except for going without bread.  I googled low/zero carb bread and it’s ridiculously expensive so the only other choice is to make my own. The recipe my daughter gave me included ‘whipping’ the egg whites. Sounds like hard work to me so I’ll see if I can find a simpler recipe. Ann


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

AnnSebastian said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> I haven’t found my way around this website yet - what do I need to search for to find you?


If you click my 'name' under my avatar you get a page where you can see my activity on this site and then you can click on postings to see what else I've posted across the site.
My signature links under my posts link to my Facebook page for other (Hopefully useful) content.


----------



## ColinUK

AnnSebastian said:


> I had to order it online. A bit pricey but I’ll give it a try when it gets here and post the result. I can cope with lower carb eating - except for going without bread.  I googled low/zero carb bread and it’s ridiculously expensive so the only other choice is to make my own. The recipe my daughter gave me included ‘whipping’ the egg whites. Sounds like hard work to me so I’ll see if I can find a simpler recipe. Ann


I make my own increasingly often. Just tones of seeds, handful of eggs, bicarb, olive oil and almond flour. 
What you get it a very seeded loaf kinda like a dense German rye.


----------



## ColinUK

Two cakes in the oven. 

4 blush oranges ( boiled and then cooled and whizzed in the blender)
6 eggs (I separated four whites and wished them up to fold in to the mix later and hopefully lighten the result)
250g whichever sugar substitute you prefer (for me it’s one of the brown ones with a touch of molasses in the mix)
250g almond flour 
I also chopped and mixed in 100g of 90% dark chocolate


----------



## AnnSebastian

AnnSebastian said:


> I had to order it online. A bit pricey but I’ll give it a try when it gets here and post the result. I can cope with lower carb eating - except for going without bread.  I googled low/zero carb bread and it’s ridiculously expensive so the only other choice is to make my own. The recipe my daughter gave me included ‘whipping’ the egg whites. Sounds like hard work to me so I’ll see if I can find a simpler recipe. Ann





NotWorriedAtAll said:


> If you click my 'name' under my avatar you get a page where you can see my activity on this site and then you can click on postings to see what else I've posted across the site.
> My signature links under my posts link to my Facebook page for other (Hopefully useful) content.



I’m really struggling to use this site. It’s really hard to find information or info about people who post. I clicked on your avatar and this  Is what I got. 

I’m pretty internet savvy - I use Twitter, relentlessly, but not Facebook. But this site is beating me - so apologies to anyone I thought I’d replied to but haven’t. Or if I’ve replied to the wrong person.


----------



## ColinUK

AnnSebastian said:


> I’m really struggling to use this site. It’s really hard to find information or info about people who post. I clicked on your avatar and this  Is what I got.
> 
> I’m pretty internet savvy - I use Twitter, relentlessly, but not Facebook. But this site is beating me - so apologies to anyone I thought I’d replied to but haven’t. Or if I’ve replied to the wrong person. View attachment 19884


That’s a privacy setting she has on her profile which restricts the audience so it’s nothing you can change. 

I think my profile is open to all so click on my avatar and see what you get for me.


----------



## AnnSebastian

ColinUK said:


> That’s a privacy setting she has on her profile which restricts the audience so it’s nothing you can change.
> 
> I think my profile is open to all so click on my avatar and see what you get for me.


That’s fine but she suggested I click on it.


----------



## AnnSebastian

ColinUK said:


> Two cakes in the oven.
> 
> 4 blush oranges ( boiled and then cooled and whizzed in the blender)
> 6 eggs (I separated four whites and wished them up to fold in to the mix later and hopefully lighten the result)
> 250g whichever sugar substitute you prefer (for me it’s one of the brown ones with a touch of molasses in the mix)
> 250g almond flour
> I also chopped and mixed in 100g of 90% dark chocolate
> 
> View attachment 19882



I’m starting with the basics. I need to stop relying on ordinary bread. I’m addicted to ‘seeded loaves’. Yumm.   I’m working hard to get my BG average and A1C down to non-diabetic levels. And then lose some weight.  Once I’ve done those two things I’ll put some energy into recipes. For now I’m not cooking much - apart from batches of veggie soup. I’m using protein bars to satisfy my need for sweet stuff. Trying to stick to one or less a day though. Grenade Carb Killas are the best I’ve found - pretty well balanced but pricey. I’m not a big fan of alternative sweeteners but I can put up with them when they taste as good as these do.


----------



## rebrascora

AnnSebastian said:


> Grenade Carb Killas are the best I’ve found - pretty well balanced but pricey.


18g carbs per bar is a lot more than some protein bars. It is near enough the equivalent of 2 digestive biscuits. 
Nature Valley protein bars are about half that at just under 10g carbs per bar. The salted caramel are quite tasty and the peanut and chocolate.
The Aldi Gluten Free Dark chocolate and sea salt Nut bars are much lower at just 5.9g carbs per bar. They are a bit smaller than the Grenade or Nature Valley but just as satisfying, come in a box of 3 and probably quite a bit cheaper than the Grenade.


----------



## ColinUK

AnnSebastian said:


> I’m starting with the basics. I need to stop relying on ordinary bread. I’m addicted to ‘seeded loaves’. Yumm.   I’m working hard to get my BG average and A1C down to non-diabetic levels. And then lose some weight.  Once I’ve done those two things I’ll put some energy into recipes. For now I’m not cooking much - apart from batches of veggie soup. I’m using protein bars to satisfy my need for sweet stuff. Trying to stick to one or less a day though. Grenade Carb Killas are the best I’ve found - pretty well balanced but pricey. I’m not a big fan of alternative sweeteners but I can put up with them when they taste as good as these do.






I’ve settled on the easier (fewer ingredients) recipe but the longer one is stunningly delicious.


----------



## Leadinglights

rebrascora said:


> 18g carbs per bar is a lot more than some protein bars. It is near enough the equivalent of 2 digestive biscuits.
> Nature Valley protein bars are about half that at just under 10g carbs per bar. The salted caramel are quite tasty and the peanut and chocolate.
> The Aldi Gluten Free Dark chocolate and sea salt Nut bars are much lower at just 5.9g carbs per bar. They are a bit smaller than the Grenade or Nature Valley but just as satisfying, come in a box of 3 and probably quite a bit cheaper than the Grenade.


Morrisons also have at 7g carb per bar, KIND bars are also OK 10 ish g carb


----------



## ColinUK

Leadinglights said:


> Morrisons also have at 7g carb per bar, KIND bars are also OK 10 ish g carb


And slightly off topic, bonne maman dark chocolate mousse is only 15g carbs a pot. And one pot is plenty because it’s very rich.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

AnnSebastian said:


> I’m really struggling to use this site. It’s really hard to find information or info about people who post. I clicked on your avatar and this  Is what I got.
> 
> I’m pretty internet savvy - I use Twitter, relentlessly, but not Facebook. But this site is beating me - so apologies to anyone I thought I’d replied to but haven’t. Or if I’ve replied to the wrong person. View attachment 19884


I will check and see what I can do. Sorry about that. I've altered my settings - so hopefully you can see what you need now.


----------



## AnnSebastian

ColinUK said:


> View attachment 19890View attachment 19891View attachment 19892View attachment 19894View attachment 19895
> 
> I’ve settled on the easier (fewer





ColinUK said:


> ingredients) recipe but the longer one is stunningly delicious.





ColinUK said:


> View attachment 19890View attachment 19891View attachment 19892View attachment 19893View attachment 19894View attachment 19895
> 
> I’ve settled on the easier (fewer ingredients) recipe but the longer one is stunningly delicious.




Thanks for those. I’ve saved them. This  is the recipe my daughter sent me. I’ll try it when the lupin flour arrives.

Also images of her own results.
I’ve always failed at ‘whipping egg whites’ but maybe it would work in a bullet blender?


ColinUK said:


> View attachment 19890View attachment 19891View attachment 19892View attachment 19893View attachment 19894View attachment 19895
> 
> I’ve settled on the easier (fewer ingredients) recipe but the longer one is stunningly delicious.





ColinUK said:


> View attachment 19890View attachment 19891View attachment 19892View attachment 19893View attachment 19894View attachment 19895
> 
> I’ve settled on the easier (fewer ingredients) recipe but the longer one is stunningly delicious.



Thanks. I’ve saved all your recipes for my future collection. 

I tried to post images of my daughters ‘lupin bread’ results but I don’t think it quite worked. 




“Lupin flour’ arrived today. 
Most expensive flour I’ve ever bought. £9.99 for 500g!!!!!! It had better be good. 

Anyway, I’ll get around to trying it out in the next week or so and post the result. 

Ann


----------



## ColinUK

AnnSebastian said:


> I’ve always failed at ‘whipping egg whites’ but maybe it would work in a bullet


You need air to whisk egg whites and you won’t get enough air into a bullet blender cup. 
Just go old school and use a bowl and a balloon whisk (which is just a normal whisk) and, erm, whisk ‘em up until they’re fluffy. You could do it with just a fork but it’s much quicker to use a whisk


----------



## rebrascora

ColinUK said:


> You need air to whisk egg whites and you won’t get enough air into a bullet blender cup.
> Just go old school and use a bowl and a balloon whisk (which is just a normal whisk) and, erm, whisk ‘em up until they’re fluffy. You could do it with just a fork but it’s much quicker to use a whisk


It's good exercise too. 

@AnnSebastian The bullet blender will cut through the long strings of protein in the egg white which help to trap the air, so I think it might end up having the opposite effect to what you hope for.


----------



## ColinUK

rebrascora said:


> It's good exercise too.
> 
> @AnnSebastian The bullet blender will cut through the long strings of protein in the egg white which help to trap the air, so I think it might end up having the opposite effect to what you hope for.


Just looked on Google and nutribullet say that if you try to whisk egg whites in one it’ll go rubbery.


----------



## AnnSebastian

ColinUK said:


> You need air to whisk egg whites and you won’t get enough air into a bullet blender cup.
> Just go old school and use a bowl and a balloon whisk (which is just a normal whisk) and, erm, whisk ‘em up until they’re fluffy. You could do it with just a fork but it’s much quicker to use a whisk



I have arthritis in my hands so whisking eggs by hand doesn’t sound like a plan for me. But I do have a stick blender - which is like a hand but faster?


----------



## AnnSebastian

Again hope I’m putting this in the right place. I’m aiming to find a way to make my own low carb/keto bread. One thing I have found is ‘psyllium husk powder’ of all the ingredients I’ve found to replace gluten and bind things together this looks like a good bet. Still planning to make my lupin bread - I might replace one of the eggs with psyllium husk to see if it works?


----------



## Windy

Hi Ann, I've found a recipe here for eggless lupin flour bread, but it's got xantham gum in, rather than psyllium husk, but I found somewhere and made a note of it that you can substitute 1 part of xanthan gum with 2 parts of psyllium husk. Also the recipe calls for whey isolate, and I have no idea what that is.
Let us know how it goes. The lupin flour is v expensive though!


----------



## AnnSebastian

Windy said:


> Hi Ann, I've found a recipe here for eggless lupin flour bread, but it's got xantham gum in, rather than psyllium husk, but I found somewhere and made a note of it that you can substitute 1 part of xanthan gum with 2 parts of psyllium husk. Also the recipe calls for whey isolate, and I have no idea what that is.
> Let us know how it goes. The lupin flour is v expensive though!



Yes. Very very expensive. I’ll do one recipe with the exact ingredients. If that turns out well I could try mixing lupin flour with other low carb flours. It will probably take me at least a week to get round to it but I’ll post any results. 

I’ve never been a fan of artificial sweeteners - and many of the ingredients for low carb recipes have really unappealing names. Stupid to let that bother me I know - but I’ll adjust eventually. I’ve used psyllium husk for other things in the past so I’ll start with that.


----------



## AnnSebastian

AnnSebastian said:


> Yes. Very very expensive. I’ll do one recipe with the exact ingredients. If that turns out well I could try mixing lupin flour with other low carb flours. It will probably take me at least a week to get round to it but I’ll post any results.
> 
> I’ve never been a fan of artificial sweeteners - and many of the ingredients for low carb recipes have really unappealing names. Stupid to let that bother me I know - but I’ll adjust eventually. I’ve used psyllium husk for other things in the past so I’ll start with that.



I just checked out the recipe. It does look quite interesting and worth a try. I’ll google to see if / how to swap xanthium gum with psyllium.


----------



## flowybuilder

AnnSebastian said:


> I’m starting with the basics. I need to stop relying on ordinary bread. I’m addicted to ‘seeded loaves’. Yumm.   I’m working hard to get my BG average and A1C down to non-diabetic levels. And then lose some weight.  Once I’ve done those two things I’ll put some energy into recipes. For now I’m not cooking much - apart from batches of veggie soup. I’m using protein bars to satisfy my need for sweet stuff. Trying to stick to one or less a day though. Grenade Carb Killas are the best I’ve found - pretty well balanced but pricey. I’m not a big fan of alternative sweeteners but I can put up with them when they taste as good as these do.


Actually you should be careful with Grenade Carb Killa bars, because unfortunately their sweetener is maltitol, which essentially has 50-60% sugar effect. 

It's best to look for bars that have these sweeteners - erythritol (the best), monk fruit extract, stevia, xylitol, inulin. This a great resource that illustrates a comparison of the sweeteners.

Your best bet would be to head over to Planet Organic, where they have quite a few bars (like Pulsin, Fatt, Locako, Planet Organic own brand) that have the above mentioned natural sweeteners that don't spike your BG. Also they're price is the same or lower than Grenade Carb Killa.


----------



## AnnSebastian

flowybuilder said:


> Actually you should be careful with Grenade Carb Killa bars, because unfortunately their sweetener is maltitol, which essentially has 50-60% sugar effect.
> 
> It's best to look for bars that have these sweeteners - erythritol (the best), monk fruit extract, stevia, xylitol, inulin. This a great resource that illustrates a comparison of the sweeteners.
> 
> Your best bet would be to head over to Planet Organic, where they have quite a few bars (like Pulsin, Fatt, Locako, Planet Organic own brand) that have the above mentioned natural sweeteners that don't spike your BG. Also they're price is the same or lower than Grenade Carb Killa.



I try to restrict my protein bar consumption to less than one a day. I’ve always had an aversion to the idea of artificial sweeteners so I keep away from them most of the time. But a protein bar that has more protein and fats than carbs serves an occasional purpose for me. 

Ann


----------



## flowybuilder

If anyone is looking for a ridiculously easy peanut butter cookie recipe, I tried this one last week. I literally used only 4 ingredients (peanut butter, egg, erythritol, salt; didn't have vanilla extract), but they came out really good.


----------



## AnnSebastian

Yumm!!!!


----------



## flowybuilder

AnnSebastian said:


> I try to restrict my protein bar consumption to less than one a day. I’ve always had an aversion to the idea of artificial sweeteners so I keep away from them most of the time. But a protein bar that has more protein and fats than carbs serves an occasional purpose for me.
> 
> Ann


Makes sense! I think important to know though is that sometimes though there can be some misconception about which sweeteners are artificial. For example, erythritol can actually be found in a lot of different fruits (grapes, watermelon), and the reason why it doesn't spike your glucose levels is because its molecule is structured differently (from the one in regular sugar), so the digestive track doesn't digest it at all (source here).


----------



## Leadinglights

flowybuilder said:


> Makes sense! I think important to know though is that sometimes though there can be some misconception about which sweeteners are artificial. For example, erythritol can actually be found in a lot of different fruits (grapes, watermelon), and the reason why it doesn't spike your glucose levels is because its molecule is structured differently (from the one in regular sugar), so the digestive track doesn't digest it at all (source here).


I have also seen that some of the erythritol on sale is a combination with other stuff as well so not 100% erythritol so that may make a difference.


----------



## flowybuilder

Leadinglights said:


> I have also seen that some of the erythritol on sale is a combination with other stuff as well so not 100% erythritol so that may make a difference.


That's true, very important to check! This is the one that I usually get.


----------



## ColinUK

Delivery yesterday of 1kg of lupin flour and of psyllium husk powder. 
Time to bake bread I think. 

I’m popping out to get yeast but I’ve got maple syrup and almond and coconut flours, vial wheat gluten, xantham gum, tonnes of seeds etc in the pantry already. I’ll pick up more eggs and maybe some quark or Greek yogurt and see what I can knock up. 

Any tried and tested lupin flour bread recipes with or without yeast would be appreciated however!


----------



## AnnSebastian

flowybuilder said:


> Makes sense! I think important to know though is that sometimes though there can be some misconception about which sweeteners are artificial. For example, erythritol can actually be found in a lot of different fruits (grapes, watermelon), and the reason why it doesn't spike your glucose levels is because its molecule is structured differently (from the one in regular sugar), so the digestive track doesn't digest it at all (source here





ColinUK said:


> Delivery yesterday of 1kg of lupin flour and of psyllium husk powder.
> Time to bake bread I think.
> 
> I’m popping out to get yeast but I’ve got maple syrup and almond and coconut flours, vial wheat gluten, xantham gum, tonnes of seeds etc in the pantry already. I’ll pick up more eggs and maybe some quark or Greek yogurt and see what I can knock up.
> 
> Any tried and tested lupin flour bread recipes with or without yeast would be appreciated however!



This is the recipe my daughter used but she left out the sweetener.









						Decadently Sweet Lupin Flour Bread - Almost Zero Carb Bread! - On and Off Keto
					

I don't remember how I stumbled upon lupin flour but I'm sure glad I did. This lupin flour bread is divine and the carbs per slices are so tiny, you can




					onandoffketo.com
				





The photos are of her results.






ColinUK said:


> Delivery yesterday of 1kg of lupin flour and of psyllium husk powder.
> Time to bake bread I think.
> 
> I’m popping out to get yeast but I’ve got maple syrup and almond and coconut flours, vial wheat gluten, xantham gum, tonnes of seeds etc in the pantry already. I’ll pick up more eggs and maybe some quark or Greek yogurt and see what I can knock up.
> 
> Any tried and tested lupin flour bread recipes with or without yeast would be appreciated however!


----------



## AnnSebastian

AnnSebastian said:


> This is the recipe my daughter used but she left out the sweetener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decadently Sweet Lupin Flour Bread - Almost Zero Carb Bread! - On and Off Keto
> 
> 
> I don't remember how I stumbled upon lupin flour but I'm sure glad I did. This lupin flour bread is divine and the carbs per slices are so tiny, you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onandoffketo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19962
> 
> The photos are of her results.
> 
> 
> View attachment 19961
> View attachment 19962



Just the recipe without the link.


----------



## travellor

I've always used xantham gym with good results.
Beating egg whites, - an old school food mixer works well, just the handheld one in a mixing bowl gives perfect results.


----------



## AnnSebastian

AnnSebastian said:


> Just the recipe without the link. View attachment 19966View attachment 19968View attachment 19967




Sorry if I keep double posting - haven’t got used to this site yet and I’m posting with a phone and a small screen


----------



## ColinUK

This is currently cooling. Looks ok but unless it’s truly exceptional I won’t bother again with this specific recipe because it’s way too expensive to make as lupin flour isn’t cheap!

https://www.thehungryelephant.ca/2021/05/24/keto-lupin-flour-with-vital-wheat-gluten/

I’ll post pics when it’s (hopefully) out of the tin in one piece. 

I’ll knock up a standard seeded loaf over the weekend or might redo Dr. Berg’s Healthiest Bread Ever recipe.


----------



## ColinUK

Well it’s cooled and it’s out of the tin. Feels like it might be a bit squeaky like some of these loaves can be but I’ll find out in the morning. 

Slashes across the top were my idea to try and control the shape a bit. Was a pain to kneed and didn’t really come together properly even with added water.


----------



## AnnSebastian

ColinUK said:


> Well it’s cooled and it’s out of the tin. Feels like it might be a bit squeaky like some of these loaves can be but I’ll find out in the morning.
> 
> Slashes across the top were my idea to try and control the shape a bit. Was a pain to kneed and didn’t really come together properly even with added water.
> 
> View attachment 19995View attachment 19994




I obviously have some catching up to do here. I hadn’t planned on going full keto but it’s beginning to look like the best option. 





My quest is to find a keto recipe for bread that works every time. I have an ‘air fryer’ a microwave a ‘bullet’ blender and an electric grill. Hoping to find something perfect for the ‘air fryer’. 

But today I plan to try some ‘vegetable fritters’ I have grated veggies and might try adding grated cheese and/or tuna to a few of them. 



The problem - to ‘bind’ them - most recipes include eggs and a wheat base flour or breadcrumbs to do this. Eggs are fine - but flour? I don’t want to fail at my first hurdle. 



These are the ingredients I currently have in my cupboard. 



Lupin flour

Almond flour

Pea protein

Whey protein powder 

Psyllium husks

Xanthium gum 

Rolled oats and flour

Variety of seeds - 

Pumpkin

Chia

Linseed 

Sunflower 

(And eggs) 



I can also turn any of the seeds into flour in the bullet if necessary. 



Any suggestions?


----------



## ColinUK

AnnSebastian said:


> I obviously have some catching up to do here. I hadn’t planned on going full keto but it’s beginning to look like the best option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My quest is to find a keto recipe for bread that works every time. I have an ‘air fryer’ a microwave a ‘bullet’ blender and an electric grill. Hoping to find something perfect for the ‘air fryer’.
> 
> But today I plan to try some ‘vegetable fritters’ I have grated veggies and might try adding grated cheese and/or tuna to a few of them.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem - to ‘bind’ them - most recipes include eggs and a wheat base flour or breadcrumbs to do this. Eggs are fine - but flour? I don’t want to fail at my first hurdle.
> 
> 
> 
> These are the ingredients I currently have in my cupboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Lupin flour
> 
> Almond flour
> 
> Pea protein
> 
> Whey protein powder
> 
> Psyllium husks
> 
> Xanthium gum
> 
> Rolled oats and flour
> 
> Variety of seeds -
> 
> Pumpkin
> 
> Chia
> 
> Linseed
> 
> Sunflower
> 
> (And eggs)
> 
> 
> 
> I can also turn any of the seeds into flour in the bullet if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


Why not just use some of the almond flour to bind them?


----------



## AnnSebastian

ColinUK said:


> Why not just use some of the almond flour to bind them?



Do you think it could work?
Any other suggestions?

Consensus on ‘Google’ seems  to be that ‘alternative low carb flours’ are fine but without ‘gluten’ there needs to be an alternative way to ‘bind’ the ingredients. 

I’m totally new to this. My daughter is a keto zealout but I’m just starting - mostly because of diabetes - but the more I look into it - and compare my BG readings to what I’ve recently eaten - the more keto looks like a good option.


----------



## ColinUK

You’re only making fritters so you just need a little something to bind the veg. Egg and grind almonds would be fine and it’s by far the cheapest option. 
You could always use just grated cheese and make sort of fried cheese pancakes.


----------



## ColinUK

Had apples which needed using up so…. Basically it’s Nigella’s apple and almond cake but with obvious substitutions.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

My super quick individual birthday cakes were to celebrate my daughter in law's 30th. She and my son are hundreds of miles away and I haven't seen them for more than three years now but that is no reason not to celebrate her special day.

Here they are. Made in ten minutes from scratch. Lemon sponge with cream and jam.
Recipe for the cakes are approximately - grated zest and juice of one lemon and a dessert spoon of granulated erythritol.
A splash of vanilla extract
A very small splash of caramel flavour
1 medium to large egg
2 tablespoons of double cream
A heaped teaspoon of baking powder
Beat these with fork in medium glass bowl.
Then add a teaspoon of psyllium powder
Two tablespoons of oat fibre
A quarter teaspoon of xanthan gum
1 tablespoon of coconut flour
2 tablespoons of almond flour or ground almonds.
Fold the powders in until you get a smooth cake batter. If it is more doughy than batter-like then add a little more cream to get the consistency.
Then divide the mixture into two silicone molds or two mugs and microwave each one for 90 seconds for a 900 watt microwave on full power. You may need to adjust time if you use a mug rather than silicone molds.
Immediately empty the cooked sponges onto a rack to cool and make the icing.
Once they cool enough to firm up a bit I split them with a long bread knife and left them to finish cooling completely.
I used double cream and powdered erythritol and eyeballed it. Around four tablespoons of cream and then added powdered erythritol which is an icing sugar sub and beat with a fork to ensure it melted completely and kept adding until it reached the desired buttercream consistency. Then I used half to fill inside the cooled split sponges.
Next I added some pink gel colouring to the other half of the icing and mixed it well.
I used a little keto strawberry jam on the inside and sandwiched them and then topped them with the pink icing.
These are lovely and tangy sponges and if you have them as dessert to a meal will probably serve two per sponge.
We had one each. Yum.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll

AnnSebastian said:


> I obviously have some catching up to do here. I hadn’t planned on going full keto but it’s beginning to look like the best option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My quest is to find a keto recipe for bread that works every time. I have an ‘air fryer’ a microwave a ‘bullet’ blender and an electric grill. Hoping to find something perfect for the ‘air fryer’.
> 
> But today I plan to try some ‘vegetable fritters’ I have grated veggies and might try adding grated cheese and/or tuna to a few of them.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem - to ‘bind’ them - most recipes include eggs and a wheat base flour or breadcrumbs to do this. Eggs are fine - but flour? I don’t want to fail at my first hurdle.
> 
> 
> 
> These are the ingredients I currently have in my cupboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Lupin flour
> 
> Almond flour
> 
> Pea protein
> 
> Whey protein powder
> 
> Psyllium husks
> 
> Xanthium gum
> 
> Rolled oats and flour
> 
> Variety of seeds -
> 
> Pumpkin
> 
> Chia
> 
> Linseed
> 
> Sunflower
> 
> (And eggs)
> 
> 
> 
> I can also turn any of the seeds into flour in the bullet if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


Sorry I haven't been on this thread for ages. Life has been a bit fraught and fingers crossed starting to settle down.
It is probably too late but I saw you have pea protein and eggs.

Pea protein and eggs together make a fantastic crispy batter for coating fish or anything else you want to fry.
So if you mash up your veg and mix with ground flax seeds to make the inside of your fritters and then mix one egg with 9g of pea protein and roll your balls of veg in it so they are well coated and then 'fry' you should get a very acceptable result.


----------



## Martin62

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> View attachment 21169My super quick individual birthday cakes were to celebrate my daughter in law's 30th. She and my son are hundreds of miles away and I haven't seen them for more than three years now but that is no reason not to celebrate her special day.
> 
> Here they are. Made in ten minutes from scratch. Lemon sponge with cream and jam.
> Recipe for the cakes are approximately - grated zest and juice of one lemon and a dessert spoon of granulated erythritol.
> A splash of vanilla extract
> A very small splash of caramel flavour
> 1 medium to large egg
> 2 tablespoons of double cream
> A heaped teaspoon of baking powder
> Beat these with fork in medium glass bowl.
> Then add a teaspoon of psyllium powder
> Two tablespoons of oat fibre
> A quarter teaspoon of xanthan gum
> 1 tablespoon of coconut flour
> 2 tablespoons of almond flour or ground almonds.
> Fold the powders in until you get a smooth cake batter. If it is more doughy than batter-like then add a little more cream to get the consistency.
> Then divide the mixture into two silicone molds or two mugs and microwave each one for 90 seconds for a 900 watt microwave on full power. You may need to adjust time if you use a mug rather than silicone molds.
> Immediately empty the cooked sponges onto a rack to cool and make the icing.
> Once they cool enough to firm up a bit I split them with a long bread knife and left them to finish cooling completely.
> I used double cream and powdered erythritol and eyeballed it. Around four tablespoons of cream and then added powdered erythritol which is an icing sugar sub and beat with a fork to ensure it melted completely and kept adding until it reached the desired buttercream consistency. Then I used half to fill inside the cooled split sponges.
> Next I added some pink gel colouring to the other half of the icing and mixed it well.
> I used a little keto strawberry jam on the inside and sandwiched them and then topped them with the pink icing.
> These are lovely and tangy sponges and if you have them as dessert to a meal will probably serve two per sponge.
> We had one each. Yum.


They look delicious


----------



## travellor

AnnSebastian said:


> I obviously have some catching up to do here. I hadn’t planned on going full keto but it’s beginning to look like the best option.
> My quest is to find a keto recipe for bread that works every time. I have an ‘air fryer’ a microwave a ‘bullet’ blender and an electric grill. Hoping to find something perfect for the ‘air fryer’.
> 
> But today I plan to try some ‘vegetable fritters’ I have grated veggies and might try adding grated cheese and/or tuna to a few of them.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem - to ‘bind’ them - most recipes include eggs and a wheat base flour or breadcrumbs to do this. Eggs are fine - but flour? I don’t want to fail at my first hurdle.
> 
> 
> 
> These are the ingredients I currently have in my cupboard.
> 
> 
> 
> Lupin flour
> 
> Almond flour
> 
> Pea protein
> 
> Whey protein powder
> 
> Psyllium husks
> 
> Xanthium gum
> 
> Rolled oats and flour
> 
> Variety of seeds -
> 
> Pumpkin
> 
> Chia
> 
> Linseed
> 
> Sunflower
> 
> (And eggs)
> 
> 
> 
> I can also turn any of the seeds into flour in the bullet if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



Xanthan gum or guar gum for me.
Almond flour, coconut flour, chick pea flour.

But unfortunately I enjoy cooking, all these "quick" or "microwave mug" recipes really turn me off.
I'm back to real bread, made the old fashioned way.


----------

